# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - November 2014



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's how November looked last year in Ruskin Park:

 

Here's what we might get this month:

 

And here's last month's thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-october-2014.327886/


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

The Albert loos tonight:


----------



## Onket (Nov 1, 2014)

Which wag did that, then?!


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 1, 2014)

17 rainfall days :-(


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2014)

a couple of snippets gleaned from the Lambeth licensing web pages
a fish shop in Granville Arcade is hoping to diversify and take advantage
of the night time economy by becoming an oyster and champagne bar in the evening

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1808.pdf

while round the corner in Atlantic Road the former Atlantic Wines is also seeking a premises
license under the name 'jack be nimble" , not many  details apart from the sale of bar snacks and locally sourced ale and cocktails ....a quick search on t'web also brings up a
pinterest page featuring pics of retro and up cycled bar fittings and menu designs

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1807.pdf


----------



## Ms T (Nov 1, 2014)

We popped into the newly opened Parissi on Atlantic Rd last night for a drink. I met one of the owners who's Greek and very charming, who told me they are selling bread from the bakery from Brixton Prison and are hoping to get a involved in a social enterprise project. I liked it. Very nice atmosphere and the food looked good. They're open for breakfast until late.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2014)

sorry couldnt make it out Onket, tough day in the hatter household  hope you had fun!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Onket for sorting last night.  Grinder and i ended up staying for a bit of a boogie in the end.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry Onket and all I didn't make it to the Albert last night.  I really fancied a pint, but Buscador wasn't well and the trick or treaters scared me...

Maybe next time.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 1, 2014)

Lovely to see those who came along to the Albert last night. Thanks to Onket.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 1, 2014)

Blimey - it's a decade today since I joined Urban.

Lovely to see folk last night. Sorry I had to leave early but I had an appointment with a latex bullet wound.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 1, 2014)

Rushy  - you've been on here longer than I have!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 1, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Rushy  - you've been on here longer than I have!


No doubt you have used your time on here far more productively


----------



## boohoo (Nov 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> No doubt you have used your time on here far more productively


possibly - I've taken several walks, organised clothes swaps, drinks and the urban outing to Granada back in 2008.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 1, 2014)

boohoo said:


> possibly - I've taken several walks, organised clothes swaps, drinks and the urban outing to Granada back in 2008.


Gees. Rub it in wydontcha.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Gees. Rub it in wydontcha.


write on the back of your hand - must try harder.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 1, 2014)

I can hear but can't see fireworks going off, for maybe the last 10mins at least - any idea where they are / whats going on?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 1, 2014)

Apparently the owners of Brixton Village have taken over the old laundry building next door - not sure what, if anything is planned there yet.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Apparently the owners of Brixton Village have taken over the old laundry building next door - not sure what, if anything is planned there yet.


It's been bought by Lexadon, not the, oooer, Village people - Property magnate Jerry Lexadon mulls over the future use of the iconic laundry building on Coldharbour Lane.

I predict: increased vibrancy.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I can hear but can't see fireworks going off, for maybe the last 10mins at least - any idea where they are / whats going on?


They were big 'uns!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 1, 2014)

Shit, my gossip-radar is off kilter.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

Vibrant-looking yoga 'hot yoga' business opening up in Brixton Square. Edgy advertising. 

 



> Putting British cool into hot yoga, Fierce Grace is a revolutionary new system of 5 interconnected hot power yoga classes.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 1, 2014)

Is Brixton Square the new flats on Coldharbour Lane?

If so, probably better this than have the units boarded up.  But only marginally.


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh dear! The swanky little cocktail bar, y'know, the one opposite the Barrier Block, has flooded! Where on earth will the BB residents and elderly Caribbean set get a drink now?

Oh woe... Oh woe


----------



## han (Nov 2, 2014)

'Fierce Grace'?! 
What a terrible name!


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Oh dear! The swanky little cocktail bar, y'know, the one opposite the Barrier Block, has flooded! Where on earth will the BB residents and elderly Caribbean set get a drink now?
> 
> Oh woe... Oh woe


I thought it was the 384 - the other knobby cocktail bar?


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2014)

Quite pleased to see a hot yoga studio in Brixton. Will look out for the introductory offers. 

Shit name and 5 'interconnected' classes? What does that mean when it's at home?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

zenie said:


> Quite pleased to see a hot yoga studio in Brixton. Will look out for the introductory offers.


Can't say it pleases me, but their press release says that: 





> With a choice of memberships and price options available, classes will be priced from £7.50 - £15, dependent on the package chosen


They're a chain, btw: http://www.fiercegracewest.com/


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

Yet another pop up arrives: New Brixton ‘Pop Up’ restaurant set to launch in Beehive Place on 14th November



> The project is a collaboration between roaming restaurant Chateau Marmot and chef Sam Hodges who are joining forces to create what they’re calling _‘a series of one-off dining experiences between November and March, accompanied by a full bar serving signature cocktails, craft beers and wines from independent suppliers.’_
> 
> The dining menu will change each week and will exist for two nights only (Fridays and Saturdays), served as a five course tasting menu for £35 using British ingredients from producers across the length and breadth of the UK.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2014)

so have the management of the queen's head always been pricks, or is it a new thing?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so have the management of the queen's head always been pricks, or is it a new thing?


I wasn't massively impressed when I went in there a while back with Russ the Retired Guide Dog, tbh, but I haven't been back since.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 3, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so have the management of the queen's head always been pricks, or is it a new thing?


in so hungover im outraged. Racism and threats of sexual violence *slow clap* what a bunch of pricks i hope their pub closes. Albert was always much better


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 3, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so have the management of the queen's head always been pricks, or is it a new thing?



its a pity, ive tried my best to like and support the pub

whats the story with the abuse?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> its a pity, ive tried my best to like and support the pub
> 
> whats the story with the abuse?



they had a weird fancy dress party which involved a white guy blacked up as a witch doctor and a black employee dressed as a klansman and seig heiling.  the photos of which were on their facebook page for everyone to see.  naturally some people got upset, and the facebook page owner came onto a conversation about it on someone else's page to call her a bitch and tell her to suck his cock.  so as far as i;m concerned that's me done with their weird ironic racist misogynist schtick and won;t be drinking there again.  but there should be fucking repercussions for that sort of behaviour.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 3, 2014)

yeh that is indefensible.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup, saw all this and it's absolutely reprehensible. I was gobsmacked by the response from the Queens Head facebook page.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Yup, saw all this and it's absolutely reprehensible. I was gobsmacked by the response from the Queens Head facebook page.


The current owner is leaving soon so perhaps this is the pub's last stand of advanced fuckwittery. The Seig Heil pose is off the scale for stupidity.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2014)

The telling a woman to suck his dick and calling her a bitch was the bit that really stuck out for me.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Scutta (Nov 3, 2014)

killer b said:


> The telling a woman to suck his dick and calling her a bitch was the bit that really stuck out for me.


how can we be anymore offensive oh i know.... Prats.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2014)

Scutta said:


> how can we be anymore offensive oh i know.... Prats.


 
I reckon for a lot of people, the nazi salute, klansmen and witch doctors are just bogeymen - they're far enough in the past for some not to realise how offensive it is. So stuff like that I can sort of understand can come from a position of ignorance and silliness rather than malice, especially in the context of a 'bad taste' hallowe'en party.

Not calling someone who complains a bitch and telling her to suck his dick though. That's a whole different matter.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2014)

killer b said:


> I reckon for a lot of people, the nazi salute, klansmen and witch doctors are just bogeymen - they're far enough in the past for some not to realise how offensive it is. So stuff like that I can sort of understand can come from a position of ignorance and silliness rather than malice, especially in the context of a 'bad taste' hallowe'en party.
> 
> Not calling someone who complains a bitch and telling her to suck his dick though. That's a whole different matter.



I think everyone knows how offensive a Nazi salute is.  These are grown men in their thirties and beyond.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 3, 2014)

It was absolutely fucking disgusting; intentional behaviour aimed to be as offensively "edgy" as possible, met with an aggressive attempt to intimidate those rightfully calling them out on it. I think the response to the woman complaining actually shows that the Queens Head staff knew exactly how offensive their costumes were - it just smacks of defensiveness to me.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2014)

Yah fair enough. I guess I just wanted to highlight that I thought the response to criticism much worse than what was actually being criticised.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

killer b said:


> Yah fair enough. I guess I just wanted to highlight that I thought the response to criticism much worse than what was actually being criticised.


Given the chaotic nature of the pub, I would suggest that it's by no means certain that it was the owner who actually made that deeply offensive remark, although if that's the official Facebook page for the pub, then it's his responsibility to _fucking sort it out_.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

Coming up: Local artists put on Bad Behaviour Open 2014 exhibition at Brixton East, Nov 20th – 26th


----------



## Scutta (Nov 3, 2014)

killer b said:


> I reckon for a lot of people, the nazi salute, klansmen and witch doctors are just bogeymen - they're far enough in the past for some not to realise how offensive it is. So stuff like that I can sort of understand can come from a position of ignorance and silliness rather than malice, especially in the context of a 'bad taste' hallowe'en party.
> 
> Not calling someone who complains a bitch and telling her to suck his dick though. That's a whole different matter.


 i get what you mean BUT sexism and racism is indefensible. Naive or not and this was clearly not naive just trying to offensive for edgy sake which is even worse. Just Fuck them and shit pub i hope to see no more favourable reviews or encouragement of drinkning in their establisment while this regime is in charge.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 3, 2014)

oh yeah and their nachos i had were well fucking shit. FUCK THEM.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 3, 2014)

I have no internet yet and the library is closed so I just worked for the last 4 hours in Kaff. Very pleasant it was too. Lunch was beautiful. Bit too noisy to make calls otherwise I would work in there a lot


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I have no internet yet and the library is closed so I just worked for the last 4 hours in Kaff. Very pleasant it was too. Lunch was beautiful. Bit too noisy to make calls otherwise I would work in there a lot


Kaff's my first choice for a place to get some work done. Probably best for all concerned that you're not sat there shouting into a phone though


----------



## han (Nov 3, 2014)

editor said:


> The current owner is leaving soon so perhaps this is the pub's last stand of advanced fuckwittery. The Seig Heil pose is off the scale for stupidity.



Sounds like it's for the best. There are plenty of badly run pubs, but I've never seen one display such appalling behaviour as the Queens Head in recent days.

I hope it gets taken over by someone sound, I might start going.

God, I miss the Grosvenor. Best pub and pub landlord in Brixton by miles.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

han said:


> Sounds like it's for the best. There are plenty of badly run pubs, but I've never seen one display such appalling behaviour as the Queens Head in recent days.


It's a shame because the place hosts some really excellent music nights (the open mics sessions are the best in Brixton, IMO, with an old school mixed crowd) and the last thing the people involved in putting on those shows need is all this unpleasant shit flying around. 

With the demise of the Grosvenor, there's barely any comparable live music venues left in the area.


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2014)

We've never been back to the QH since we put a night on there. He was by far the rudest landlord any of us have ever had the misfortune to experience.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 3, 2014)

editor said:


> It's a shame because the place hosts some really excellent music nights (the open mics sessions are the best in Brixton, IMO, with an old school mixed crowd) and the last thing the people involved in putting on those shows need is all this unpleasant shit flying around.
> 
> With the demise of the Grosvenor, there's barely any comparable live music venues left in the area.


 shouldn't put anymore nights on there then and they wont have to associated with this "shit"


----------



## han (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmm, yes. Not their fault the landlord (I assume it's him who made those comments) is unpleasant. But seriously, someone needs to really re-evaluate how that place is run.  Hopefully someone lovely will take over.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 3, 2014)

bloody hell - that's indefensible really. I can't quite believe that response on FB!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 3, 2014)

What a bunch of pricks. They knew perfectly well how offensive those things were and how offensive it was to insult and attempt to intimidate somebody calling them on it; they're not kids, they know what they are doing and it's not edgy or irreverent its plain stupid. 
And if they gave a fuck they would have apologised and/or removed the pictures but they didn't, because they don't give a fuck. This shouldn't be tolerated and I hope people go elsewhere. I've only been in there once but I won't be going back.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2014)

Terry Shithole has a great facebook name.

Wtf are the pub thinking.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe thinking is not his forte


----------



## clandestino (Nov 3, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> What a bunch of pricks. They knew perfectly well how offensive those things were and how offensive it was to insult and attempt to intimidate somebody calling them on it; they're not kids, they know what they are doing and it's not edgy or irreverent its plain stupid. And if they gave a fuck they would have apologised and/or removed the pictures but they didn't, because they don't give a fuck. This shouldn't be tolerated and I hope people go elsewhere. I've only been in there once but I won't be going back.



It's all depressingly reminiscent of how the Fat White Family acted over their Champagne And Fromage "protest". Anyone who criticised it was given a barrage of similarly charmless abuse. Members of the band work and live at the QH, so maybe now we know where they've been getting their charm lessons from...their schtick is just offensiveness for offensiveness sake. I think this episode and their actions are just part of the same "game"...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 3, 2014)

Scutta said:


> shouldn't put anymore nights on there then and they wont have to associated with this "shit"



That is the conclusion I'm reaching - was supposed to do a night there in 2 weeks time, but as things stand I will be cancelling and looking for another venue.

BTW - Scutta nice to finally say hello Sat night


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> That is the conclusion I'm reaching - was supposed to do a night there in 2 weeks time, but as things stand that I will be cancelling and looking for another venue.



nice one.  good to see some solidarity


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2014)

In slightly better customer service related news, I was very pleased with the staff in Quick Stop on Acre Lane today. I left the birthday card I'd bought for my daughter on their counter on Friday while buying booze to drink on the journey home (bad parent).

They'd saved it for me and I got it back today.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2014)

Did you ask them to keep it for you for next year?


----------



## Scutta (Nov 3, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> That is the conclusion I'm reaching - was supposed to do a night there in 2 weeks time, but as things stand I will be cancelling and looking for another venue.
> 
> BTW - Scutta nice to finally say hello Sat night


 you too mate. Hopefully see you soon!!! NOT at the queens head though


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2014)

I recently got a nose around the Streatham Hill Theatre (I know. Streatham not Brixton but lots of people don't look at other threads). It was much like this tour: http://nigelthedame.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/streatham-hill-theatre-a-tour/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2014)

i didn't know there was a streatham hill theatre!


----------



## Belushi (Nov 3, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i didn't know there was a streatham hill theatre!



I've played bingo there


----------



## clandestino (Nov 3, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I recently got a nose around the Streatham Hill Theatre (I know. Streatham not Brixton but lots of people don't look at other threads). It was much like this tour: http://nigelthedame.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/streatham-hill-theatre-a-tour/



Wow, that looks amazing! For some reason, I thought both the bowling and the bingo had been closed, and were due to be demolished. It would be great if that became a theatre again...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2014)

I had no idea it was so grand inside


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2014)

It must have been an amazing place to go in its heyday. If you manage to catch a tour again, then do go. Have to say lots of it outside of the bingo hall is falling apart.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2014)

han said:


> Sounds like it's for the best. There are plenty of badly run pubs, but I've never seen one display such appalling behaviour as the Queens Head in recent days.
> 
> I hope it gets taken over by someone sound...


Antic, apparently...


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Antic, apparently...


Antic are going to run everything eventually...


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Antic, apparently...


I keep hearing of a different buyer, although I know nothing was confirmed as of a week ago.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2014)

Whoever it is, maybe they will get a discount, now that loads of people are boycotting it!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Antic are going to run everything eventually...


I know and like a lot of their staff. Very much. I think they do a great job of running/reopening pubs and they've certainly saved many from being turned into flats. But I'll tell you other stuff next time I see you....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 3, 2014)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 63338



Disgusting. Filthy. Shameful.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 3, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Antic are going to run everything eventually...



With Lexadon


----------



## Scutta (Nov 3, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Disgusting. Filthy. Shameful.


 Brixton blog have covered it. So hopefully it will have an effect and put people off going until the regime changehttp://www.brixtonblog.com/queens-head-pub-in-brixton-accused-of-racism-and-misogyny/25685. Important it gets this coverage as it is not acceptable.


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Antic are going to run everything eventually...





leanderman said:


> With Lexadon



And they'll be owned by Capita.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Antic are going to run everything eventually...


 My local is an Antic pub, staff there are very good - and the Landlady hugged me the other day as she hadn't seen me for a couple of weeks


----------



## boohoo (Nov 4, 2014)

marty21 said:


> My local is an Antic pub, staff there are very good - and the Landlady hugged me the other day as she hadn't seen me for a couple of weeks



I was down your way the other week - you've been gentrifying the place a bit. 

(What's the story with the Ship aground pub?)


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

marty21 said:


> My local is an Antic pub, staff there are very good - and the Landlady hugged me the other day as she hadn't seen me for a couple of weeks


They appear to have a knack for creating the kind of working environment that attracts good staff but the wages remain shit.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

What pubs in sw2/9/Streatham are Antic ones now?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

han said:


> What pubs in sw2/9/Streatham are Antic ones now?


Effra Social
Dogstar
Atlantis Bar
Sun of Camberwell

Plus nearby: Tiger of Camberwell, Pratts and Payne in Streatham, East Dulwich Tavern

http://anticlondon.com/


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I was down your way the other week - you've been gentrifying the place a bit.
> 
> (What's the story with the Ship aground pub?)


 It's going to be a Sikh Temple I think


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 4, 2014)

South Beach Bar is going to be some kind of Future Gospel religiousy place according to sign I spotted on the weekend..


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> South Beach Bar is going to be some kind of Future Gospel religiousy place according to sign I spotted on the weekend..


I'll give it 6 months.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll give it 6 months.



The variously religiousy places seem to do quite well on Brixton Hill, very heavily attended. The restrictions (understandably) put on the venue make it challenging to run as a night time venue, let alone the ridiculous rent.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> The variously religiousy places seem to do quite well on Brixton Hill, very heavily attended. The restrictions (understandably) put on the venue make it challenging to run as a night time venue, let alone the ridiculous rent.


That's sadly true and these obscure religious ventures seem to be spreading fast.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> That's sadly true and these obscure religious ventures seem to be spreading fast.



The Jehovah Witness venture seems to have strategically popped a couple of followers every hundred metres throughout Lambeth, with their little stands and booklets handing out the Watchtower. They are all the way down Brixton Hill, Brixton Road and then all over Waterloo.


----------



## Winot (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll give it 6 months.



Plenty of time for the Second Coming.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Winot said:


> Plenty of time for the Second Coming.


I'll get my tambourine ready.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Effra Social
> Dogstar
> Atlantis Bar
> Sun of Camberwell
> ...


Blimey. 
Out of those, I like the Effra Social (in the week), and The Sun. I don't know what the Atlantis bar is. 

Yes the turning of pubs into religious venues is really depressing. 

I used to really like the Telegraph. Sadly, for 10 years it's now been a Pentecostal church with a mosque next to it. Great if you're into that sort of thing I suppose, but we're really lacking a decent pub round here. I like the Hand In Hand, a proper local boozer, but the ale /cider is crap so I prefer to go dahn the Crown for its excellent selection of cheap ales. 

<grosvenor >Now, a proper local with excellent ales - wouldn't that be great </grosvenor>


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

han said:


> Blimey.
> Out of those, I like the Effra Social (in the week), and The Sun. I don't know what the Atlantis bar is.


It's the old Atlantic Bar and Grill/Taco Joes. 

Antic came very close to getting Brady's but the council fucked that up.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh right. Never even noticed it! Is it any good?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

han said:


> Oh right. Never even noticed it! Is it any good?


Not opened yet, but I fear it's coming back as a cocktail bar.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

Pratts and Payne is quite nice actually. The staff in there are lovely, and it's got a good ale / cider selection. 

The decor is a bit self conciously trendy but that's the only bad thing I have to say about it.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

And the name, of course [emoji15]


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

han said:


> And the name, of course [emoji15]


I quite like the name - its a nice nod to local history.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

I know that a shop used to be there called that, didn't it. 
But, unless you know that, the name just sounds a bit wanky, for some reason. Doesn't matter! [emoji2]


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

han said:


> I know that a shop used to be there called that, didn't it.
> But, unless you know that, the name just sounds a bit wanky, for some reason. Doesn't matter! [emoji2]


But you know about the Payne bit? They're just following a long tradition - and I'd rather than than those shitty wacky made up names.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

Isn't the Pratts bit made up?


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

You don't have to answer that. I'm boring myself, now [emoji2]


----------



## colacubes (Nov 4, 2014)

Pratts after the shop.  Payne after Cynthia Payne.


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

Ah, I got it the wrong way round. 
That's quite cool actually [emoji2]


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 4, 2014)

If anybody wants a laugh - Head for Tesco Acre Lane!

They just opened and artisan/posh bread section at the back.

Imagine the fair produced by the Old Post Office bakery - Landor Road but worse quality and priced about a £1 higher.

Whoever dreamed up the idea that competing with the new Lidl very reasonably priced bakery offerings by charging £3.70 for a 400g white tin after sprinkling some sesame seeds on top needs a serious reality check


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 4, 2014)

The thing is that it's NOT 'artisan/posh' bread or cakes or biscuits - it's the same old mass produced, flash-frozen, chorley-processed 'bake on site' rubbish as it ever was. All that has changed is the set dressing - the basketwork and fake barrows and whatnot. There's nothing there to tempt you unless you're knowingly going in search of empty calories and junk that doesn't even taste that good (and I am a pig for bakery stuff usually). Really weirdly postmodern approach - don't change the products, just the setting, and then ramp up the prices like you're actually a farmers' market, not the UK's biggest mass retailer ... what will the consumer know?

Sign of the distinctly fuzzy thinking at the top of Tesco management recently, IMHO


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Artisan is one of the king buzzwords in gentrification. The Lidl bread is pretty good, btw.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Not opened yet, but I fear it's coming back as a cocktail bar.



antic don't really do cocktail bars do they? 

what a pity they didnt get bradys...


----------



## Belushi (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Artisan is one of the king buzzwords in gentrification. The Lidl bread is pretty good, btw.



Roll-ups are artisan according to some blurb I read on a 'limited edition' packet of Amber Leaf recently


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder how long it'll be before artisan tampons are on the market. 
In a plain brown box, tied up with rope, and hemp strings.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2014)

han said:


> I wonder how long it'll be before artisan tampons are on the market.
> In a plain brown box, tied up with rope, and hemp strings.


And one of those faux-1800s logos with a moustache on.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> If anybody wants a laugh - Head for Tesco Acre Lane!
> 
> They just opened and artisan/posh bread section at the back.
> 
> ...



Is that their Bakery Project thing?

As far as I can tell, it's Tesco centralising their bakeries,  rather than having them in store, and calling it a community project.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

fogbat said:


> Is that their Bakery Project thing?
> 
> As far as I can tell, it's Tesco centralising their bakeries,  rather than having them in store, and calling it a community project.


That's like Antic describing themselves as a 'Collective.'


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> If anybody wants a laugh - Head for Tesco Acre Lane!
> 
> They just opened and artisan/posh bread section at the back.
> 
> ...



is this because they are now linked up with Euphorium bakery?

The big one near me at Gatwick has their logo on the totem sign thing outside but i only go in for petrol. 

i used to be partial to their meat and also their spinach sausage rolls when i worked on Upper Street but that was years ago before they went all Tesco

http://www.thegrocer.co.uk/channels...n-store-bakeries-in-south-east/357092.article


----------



## se5 (Nov 4, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> The thing is that it's NOT 'artisan/posh' bread or cakes or biscuits - it's the same old mass produced, flash-frozen, chorley-processed 'bake on site' rubbish as it ever was. All that has changed is the set dressing - the basketwork and fake barrows and whatnot.




Yes I was most confused when I went in today looking for the usual five fresh choc chip cookies for 99p only to find them replaced by 'artisan' cookies at 49p each or similar.


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2014)

It's more a marketing/branding thing than gentrification, surely? That's why Tesco and Amber Leaf are doing it.


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> is this because they are now linked up with Euphorium bakery?
> 
> The big one near me at Gatwick has their logo on the totem sign thing outside but i only go in for petrol.
> 
> ...



That article makes scene as Tesco bread has become worse and worse over the past few years. I think it's because they've been injecting more and more inert gas into the dough mixture to bulk it out. That's why their bread has become very light, has big holes in it and virtually crumbles apart when being cut. Think Nimble bread from the 70s as basically it's the same thing Tesco bread became.

As for Tesco meat and wine selection  The bacon from Moen n Sons Butchers (Pavement by Clapham Common Tube) as well as being free range/organic and award winning has been cheaper per kg and far tastier than Tescos finest range for at least 10 years now


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2014)

Eddie Nestor's Drivetime is covering the Queens Head controversy on BBC Radio London this evening......


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2014)

It'll be on BBC London TV news as well


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 4, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> If anybody wants a laugh - Head for Tesco Acre Lane!
> 
> They just opened and artisan/posh bread section at the back.
> 
> ...


Confused the hell out of me when I was in Tesco at the weekend! I had a "Mr Benn" moment & assumed I'd wandered through a magic door without noticing...


----------



## mango5 (Nov 4, 2014)

On the radio right now.... Pub landlord right of reply 
"An absurdist joke" The crowd thought it was hilarious, apparently.
The offensive remark was "using hiphop language" - taking an absurd joke further


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

mango5 said:


> On the radio right now.... Pub landlord right of reply
> "An absurdist joke" The crowd through it was hilarious, apparently.
> The offensive remark was "using hiphop language" - taking an absurd joke further



you're getting questioned for blacking up and you come out with that..... 

in fact he should just keep punching himself in the face what an idiot.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 4, 2014)

Just seen it on BBC London News, shifty landlord backpedalling furiously


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2014)

Can I catch the Queens Head thing still?  Does anyone know when if so?  - like after the 10pm news?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2014)

IPlayer will have it http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mj67


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

The pub landlord really didn't look very well.


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank god the 70s are over


----------



## clandestino (Nov 4, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Can I catch the Queens Head thing still?  Does anyone know when if so?  - like after the 10pm news?



It's this episode - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04ncm21 - not working yet, but says it will be soon.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> The pub landlord really didn't look very well.


 he looked like he was shitting it. Probably on a massive come down from the party then had to deal with all this fall out.

shouldn't have been a massive prick then. Fuck their pub. I look forward to the closing down party.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2014)

I literally ran across the pub to the telly when I heard this item on the London news


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Fuck their pub. I look forward to the closing down party.


I can't agree on this I'm afraid. Landlords comes and go (and this one is already leaving) but when a pub closes down it rarely ever comes back - and we've lost far, far too many already.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2014)

clandestino said:


> It's this episode - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04ncm21 - not working yet, but says it will be soon.



Thanks.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I can't agree on this I'm afraid. Landlords comes and go (and this one is already leaving) but when a pub closes down it rarely ever comes back - and we've lost far, far too many already.


stop being a pedant. you know what I mean when this regime fucks off. 

I dont want lose any more DECENT pubs with DECENT Landlords. BUT I dont give a fuck about Pubs who are owned by sexist racist landlords and neither should you.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Scutta said:


> stop being a pedant. you know what I mean when this regime fucks off.
> 
> I dont want lose any more DECENT pubs with DECENT Landlords. BUT I dont give a fuck about Pubs who are owned by sexist racist landlords and neither should you.


Funny thing is that the pub regularly used to put on some of the most mixed reggae pub nights I've seen in Brixton by a country mile.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> The pub landlord really didn't look very well.


He looked a mess and he didn't explain or apologise very well. If he was sorry for any offence caused, or even concerned about the impact that offence would have on the pub, then he would have apologised earlier and on facebook to the person he abused. Rather than making mealy mouthed, insincere apoogies he'd have been better off just sticking to his guns that it was an absurdist joke


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> He looked a mess and he didn't explain or apologise very well. If he was sorry for any offence caused, or even concerned about the impact that offence would have on the pub, then he would have apologised earlier and on facebook to the person he abused. Rather than making mealy mouthed, insincere apoogies he'd have been better off just sticking to his guns that it was an absurdist joke


It was uncomfortable viewing. He didn't look well.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Funny thing is that the pub regularly used to put on some of the most mixed reggae pub nights I've seen in Brixton by a country mile.


as Eddie Nestor said to him on the radio when the Landlord said what you have just said it sounds a bit like "some of my best friends are black" so not sure your point? other than they may have done something good once but have shown themselves up for the Twats that they are??

worse of all the prat didn't even apologise about the abuse that was sent from the FB account just said it was hip hop language and wasnt me. COP OUT


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

Drugs unwell or ill ill. Walked in just as it was finishing.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> It was uncomfortable viewing. He didn't look well.


is he now the victim? LOL


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Drugs unwell or ill ill. Walked in just as it was finishing.


Somewhere betwixt the two, I'd wager.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Scutta said:


> is he now the victim? LOL


----------



## Belushi (Nov 4, 2014)

He was cavorting around his pub like a coked up Al Jolson at the weekend so I doubt it's anything serious.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 4, 2014)

TV is up now on iplayer, starts about 12 mins in. Radio was more challenging but telly more damning.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

Some prat is tryng to twist the outrage about the sexist and racist behaviour of the queens head into some anti Palestine conspiracy WTF is wrong with these people and their friends???????


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 4, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> The thing is that it's NOT 'artisan/posh' bread or cakes or biscuits - it's the same old mass produced, flash-frozen, chorley-processed 'bake on site' rubbish as it ever was.



Shhhhhh! The gentrifiers


editor said:


> I can't agree on this I'm afraid. Landlords comes and go (and this one is already leaving) but when a pub closes down it rarely ever comes back - and we've lost far, far too many already.



A naive viewpoint. Pubs are a business like anything else that is selling something to the public. Piss off the public? Watch your business die.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> A naive viewpoint. Pubs are a business like anything else that is selling something to the public. Piss off the public? Watch your business die.


And like most businesses, the boss can be fired or moved on by the bigger bosses if they're doing a bad job of running the place. What's 'naive' about that?


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> And like most businesses, the boss can be fired or moved on by the bigger bosses if they're doing a bad job of running the place. What's 'naive' about that?



When are you leaving?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> When are you leaving?


Sorry, what are you on about?


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Sorry, what are you on about?



Your obssession about pubs being some kind of crucial cornerstone to our lives. Why do you think they are going?


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 4, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Your obssession about pubs being some kind of crucial cornerstone to our lives. Why do you think they are going?



Excessive tax on beer, smoking ban. For many people, pubs are a community meeting place and social hub.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Excessive tax on beer, smoking ban. For many people, pubs are a community meeting place and social hub.



Is that true about smoking laws?

Other possible factors: Drink-driving laws, TV, central heating.

Plus - and this is speculation - the dehomogenisation of communities.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 4, 2014)

+ high property prices, so developers can tempt owners to sell.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 4, 2014)

... and then property developers' friends on the council can shut down more pubs through licensing restrictions etc, to further increase property prices.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 4, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Your obssession about pubs being some kind of crucial cornerstone to our lives. Why do you think they are going?


In London pubs are going because the property is worth more than the business. Doesn't matter whether the pub is busy or not. When the owner decides to cash in, that's it.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Your obssession about pubs being some kind of crucial cornerstone to our lives. Why do you think they are going?


Don't recall ever making such an odd claim, but they're certainly an important part of a lot of people's live and serve an important social function for some communities, particularly in rural areas.





299 old timer said:


> Why do you think they are going?


Many reasons like cheap supermarket beer, vastly inflated beer prices, the rise of home entertainment, restrictions on pubs entertainment, rising house prices leading to pubs being flogged off for a high return, rising rents making pubs uneconomic, the unwillingness of some pubs to change and adapt, changes in drinking habits etc etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Artisan is one of the king buzzwords in gentrification.


"Artisan" is what used to be normal - before everything started getting mass produced and homogenised. Now its getting sold back to us as some sort of luxury good.

Same as organic. Everything was organic - until we started spraying chemicals on our food.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In London pubs are going because the property is worth more than the business. Doesn't matter whether the pub is busy or not. When the owner decides to cash in, that's it.


.....unless Antic wade in with a fat wad of money


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In London pubs are going because the property is worth more than the business. Doesn't matter whether the pub is busy or not. When the owner decides to cash in, that's it.


That's certainly been the case in Brixton.

Developer: " Seeing as you're about to retire, would you like to try and live off the modest income your modest pub provides, or would you like an almighty wad of easy cash so we can build a nine storey luxury block of flats in its place?"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 4, 2014)

By the way, Queen's Head landlord on BBC news was cringeworthy. He looked pretty bad: sweating and uncomfortable. He did sort of apologise - which begs the question why he didn't just do that in the first place? Instead, it's all this "yo b!tch…" shit. Claiming it was someone else who posted the facebook comment looked…..well, like a bit of a porky.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 4, 2014)

editor said:


> That's certainly been the case in Brixton.
> 
> Developer: " Seeing as you're about to retire, would you like to try and live off the modest income your modest pub provides, or would you like an almighty wad of easy cash so we can build a nine storey luxury block of flats in its place?"


Yeah, that or a Tescunts or a Sainburys.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> By the way, Queen's Head landlord on BBC news was cringeworthy. He looked pretty bad: sweating and uncomfortable. He did sort of apologise - which begs the question why he didn't just do that in the first place? Instead, it's all this "yo b!tch…" shit. Claiming it was someone else who posted the facebook comment looked…..well, like a bit of a porky.


apparently they have no reason to apologise as the only people offended by the blacking up are white people and sexism is now just pc bullshit. Also you can only be offended if you were there at the time...


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, that or a Tescunts or a Sainburys.


Well them as well. They usually have the biggest wads of all and seem to have no problem persuading the local authority to get what they want. It must be heartbreaking for some locals when the last pub in a small town closes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 5, 2014)

The Evening Standard have caught up with absurdistjokegate.

"*Outrage as Brixton pub landlord blacks up to host Ku Klux Klan themed party*"

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...o-host-ku-klux-klan-themed-party-9840054.html

(Quite a few inaccuracies in that story though - typical sub-Standard.)


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Evening Standard have caught up with absurdistjokegate


according to the 'historic customs' section in the Wikipedia article on Samhain http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samhain
white sheets and blackened faces are both parts of the festivities at this time of year 
it doesn't say anything about flinging sexist profanities around on social media though


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> By the way, Queen's Head landlord on BBC news was cringeworthy. He looked pretty bad: sweating and uncomfortable. He did sort of apologise - which begs the question why he didn't just do that in the first place? Instead, it's all this "yo b!tch…" shit. Claiming it was someone else who posted the facebook comment looked…..well, like a bit of a porky.



However he was wearing a hat, isn't there somewhere else he could work that might appreciate his style and persona?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 5, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Your obssession about pubs being some kind of crucial cornerstone to our lives. Why do you think they are going?


I would say pubs have been crucial in my life. I learned to appreciate my culture in them, I made and cemented friendships in them, got to really know my grandfather in one, found jobs in them, met my wife in one. And those kind of pubs are dying and I think it's shameful. I wish more people were obsessed with them.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Tolpuddle said:


> However he was wearing a hat, isn't there somewhere else he could work that might appreciate his style and persona?


How about leading the Lewes Borough Bonfire Society Zulu Warrior pioneer front tonight?

(picture courtesy http://www.lewesbonfirecouncil.org.uk/societies/borough/)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be in Lewes tonight. Will report back on levels of offensiveness.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I will be in Lewes tonight. Will report back on levels of offensiveness.


Lewes is brilliant on Guy Fawkes night. Have a good time!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2014)

Have been once before some time ago. They seem to be going to extra lengths now to keep the People From London out but I have managed to slip through the net


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Evening Standard have caught up with absurdistjokegate.
> 
> "*Outrage as Brixton pub landlord blacks up to host Ku Klux Klan themed party*"
> 
> ...


what saddens me about that article, is the comparative downplaying of the misogynist abuse.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwar...ff-for-wearing?bffb&utm_term=4ldqphz&s=mobile

buzzfeed have done an article which focusses a little bit more on the misogynist abuse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Your obssession about pubs being some kind of crucial cornerstone to our lives. Why do you think they are going?



The biggest offender appears to be pubcos being short-termist, and cashing in on the value they can achieve by selling the freehold to many of their pubs. Some even get involved in the development of their former pubs into flats/apartments.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 5, 2014)

CH1 said:


> How about leading the Lewes Borough Bonfire Society Zulu Warrior pioneer front tonight?
> View attachment 63391
> (picture courtesy http://www.lewesbonfirecouncil.org.uk/societies/borough/)



but this year.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-29921797


----------



## alex_ (Nov 5, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The biggest offender appears to be pubcos being short-termist, and cashing in on the value they can achieve by selling the freehold to many of their pubs. Some even get involved in the development of their former pubs into flats/apartments.



The pubcos are in debt up to their eyelids, selling property for housing in places where people want too live / can afford to go the pub IS long term. The alternative for the pubcos is cheerio.

Alex


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is that true about smoking laws?
> 
> Other possible factors: Drink-driving laws, TV, central heating.
> 
> Plus - and this is speculation - the dehomogenisation of communities.



De-homogenisation is certainly an issue in some rural areas - specifically those that attract people wanting a weekend/holiday home.


alex_ said:


> The pubcos are in debt up to their eyelids, selling property for housing in places where people want too live / can afford to go the pub IS long term. The alternative for the pubcos is cheerio.
> 
> Alex


The pubcos are in debt because their mode of business is to extract value from and to load debt onto their businesses, rather than investing. 
You claim that a long-term view is what is driving sell-off of parts of the estate, but that would only make sense if the properties being sold off were mostly what we might call "failing pubs" - operations with minimal profit potential. As it is, many pubs that are being sold of are profitable operations - if one is talking about long-term vision, you'd have to be some sort of lackwit to divest such operations for short-term gain. This is all about good annual figures and the concomitant "performance" payments - aka "I didn't fuck up too badly this year" money.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2014)

East Sussex offensiveness report: multiple instances of blacking up, not just amongst the Zulu team. I got a bit of an impression of a mild anti Catholic sentiment but maybe i was just reading too much into the bit where they blew up the pope? They exploded Putin too.


----------



## technical (Nov 6, 2014)

Given your username (I assume you're Scottish), what did you think to the idea of incinerating Alex Salmond?


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> East Sussex offensiveness report: multiple instances of blacking up, not just amongst the Zulu team. I got a bit of an impression of a mild anti Catholic sentiment but maybe i was just reading too much into the bit where they blew up the pope? They exploded Putin too.



UKIP voters have all the fun.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 6, 2014)

I've remembered it's the Open Decks night (from Mango Landin') at the Market House - from 8pm tonight.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2014)

Tonight! 







Ritzy workers party at the Effra Social (free!) with a free after party at a well known Brixton venue from 1am onwards.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...age-staff-and-their-supporters-thurs-6th-nov/


----------



## leanderman (Nov 6, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I've remembered it's the Open Decks night (from Mango Landin') at the Market House - from 8pm tonight.




Still no sign of development at the Mango, which makes it worse somehow.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> East Sussex offensiveness report: multiple instances of blacking up, not just amongst the Zulu team. I got a bit of an impression of a mild anti Catholic sentiment but maybe i was just reading too much into the bit where they blew up the pope? They exploded Putin too.


Isn't blacking up part of the tar barrel ritual? This predates Guy Fawkes I understand.

I was hoping you would be bringing back a consignment of "burglar-style" sweatshirts to sell as Christmas presents at the LJAG Christmas Fayre.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2014)

technical said:


> Given your username (I assume you're Scottish), what did you think to the idea of incinerating Alex Salmond?


I think It's Complicated. I expect that many of those objecting don't know much about what Lewes is all about, and most people in Lewes didn't really understand what the referendum was all about for many in Scotland. And then there are various associations between unionists, anti-popery, orangemen and so on that may or may not have come into play.

The last time I went, they were incinerating Steve Irwin in the year after he died. Probably simpler for everyone concerned to burn Australians instead of Scots.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Still no sign of development at the Mango, which makes it worse somehow.



Is it going to be flats?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 6, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Is it going to be flats?



Inevitably. 

I rang the agent of the developer, who refused to tell me anything.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems like that "acquired" sign has been up for ages


----------



## se5 (Nov 6, 2014)

I see that there is to be a new addition to the local supermarkets in Lambeth - the new Myatts North development on Patmos Road (near to the Akerman health centre) is to get a Morrisons M local shop on the ground floor of one of the blocks. This actually might be quite useful as there are few shops in the area.


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2014)

This should perhaps be in Transport, but doesn't really merit a thread of its own. Am I the only one who is deeply irritated by the configuration of the Victoria line maps inside Tube cars?






It should be the inverse and Brixton should be on the left (aka west), goddamit! What kind of nonsense is this?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> This should perhaps be in Transport, but doesn't really merit a thread of its own. Am I the only one who is deeply irritated by the configuration of the Victoria line maps inside Tube cars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as the trains never turn around (AFAIK) it would make even more sense to print two versions of the diagram that align with the direction the train is facing.


----------



## Black Halo (Nov 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> This should perhaps be in Transport, but doesn't really merit a thread of its own. Am I the only one who is deeply irritated by the configuration of the Victoria line maps inside Tube cars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they go both ways (i.e Brixton is on the left 50% of the time) depending on the side of the carriage the map is printed? I think other lines do that or is the Victoria line different?


----------



## dbs1fan (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone know why so many emergency vehicles have been screeching up Railton Rd toward Herne Hill tonight?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2014)

dbs1fan said:


> Anyone know why so many emergency vehicles have been screeching up Railton Rd toward Herne Hill tonight?



I was going to ask the same question.  I've heard loads of them in the last hour or so.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2014)

Me too. In a proper hurry. Leaning on the horn as well as the sirens.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 6, 2014)

Absolute choas in brixton. Loads of police everywhere buses being diverted up effra road and not allowed up the hill


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> This should perhaps be in Transport, but doesn't really merit a thread of its own. Am I the only one who is deeply irritated by the configuration of the Victoria line maps inside Tube cars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vic line is primarily north/south therefore diagrams are correct as you start reading from the top.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> East Sussex offensiveness report: multiple instances of blacking up, not just amongst the Zulu team. I got a bit of an impression of a mild anti Catholic sentiment but maybe i was just reading too much into the bit where they blew up the pope? They exploded Putin too.



Can't see anything wrong with mild anti-Catholic sentiment!


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2014)

The Ritzy party was lovely last night: we started at the Effra where the staff held a rather moving and funny 'awards' ceremony for those who had been active in their campaign, and then we all headed to the 414 Club for an after party that was a heap of fun. 

Big up the Effra and in particular the 414 for opening up just for the workers and making it free entry.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 7, 2014)

And I'm struggling today after the Pure Vinyl night at the Market House. 

I didn't even go for long, but had forgotten how fun it is.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2014)

I got to play Pulp and Barry Manilow. In the 414. And people danced like mad. 

Loved it!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2014)

so is the queens head still open or has it been shut down? i left a bag there about a months ago, i was going to go and get it at some point over the weekend.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> so is the queens head still open or has it been shut down? i left a bag there about a months ago, i was going to go and get it at some point over the weekend.


No idea, I'm afraid.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 7, 2014)

editor said:


> I got to play Pulp and Barry Manilow. In the 414. And people danced like mad.
> 
> Loved it!


You can't beat a bit of Baza to get the crowd going.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2014)

Some pics from last night: 





















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...the-effra-social-and-club-414-brixton-photos/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2014)

Stuck in a taxi in traffic jam outside barrier block.  Wtfs going on?


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 7, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stuck in a taxi in traffic jam outside barrier block.  Wtfs going on?


Brixtons' new quality control laws!

Are you wearing a hat?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2014)

Left KCH at 18.10 and still outside Barrier Block.  My day is just getting worse and worse


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Left KCH at 18.10 and still outside Barrier Block.  My day is just getting worse and worse


*waves


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stuck in a taxi in traffic jam outside barrier block.  Wtfs going on?


Temporary traffic lights at Railton Road. Traffic was backed up half way to Herne Hill this morning.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2014)

editor said:


> The Ritzy party was lovely last night: we started at the Effra



the effra social is not "the effra". That name is already taken by the proper effra - ie the Effra Tavern, a proper pub not an ironically repurposed conservative club.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2014)

editor said:


> *waves





Don't wave, go and sort those fucking roadworks out!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Temporary traffic lights at Railton Road. Traffic was backed up half way to Herne Hill this morning.



As I discovered on passing them!  45 minutes wait for a taxi at KCH and 40 minutes to get home.  Not a happy bunny at all  

Cab driver didn't even know where turning left off Coldharbour Lane would lead.  I hate cab drivers who don't know their way around London or can't be arsed to pick up an A-Z.  Stop relying on SatNavs 

Rant over


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> <snip> I hate cab drivers who don't know their way around London or can't be arsed to pick up an A-Z.  Stop relying on SatNavs
> 
> Rant over


That sounds like a fun-filled journey home.  (((Minnie)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2014)

Greebo said:


> That sounds like a fun-filled journey home.  (((Minnie)))



Whole frigging day has been a nightmare.  That was just the cherry topping it off


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2014)

teuchter said:


> the effra social is not "the effra". That name is already taken by the proper effra - ie the Effra Tavern, a proper pub not an ironically repurposed conservative club.


Jeez. You must be awfully bored today.


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what time the Trinity fireworks will be let off at tomorrow?

Fancy going with the kids but they'll be knackered if they are out later than 9.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2014)

Harry Cole from Guido Fawkes fame appears to be in the Hoot playing pool according to twitter. 

If any of you are in there do the world a favour and call him a cunt

He's the toff in a suit who hates us all


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Harry Cole from Guido Fawkes fame appears to be in the Hoot playing pool according to twitter.
> 
> If any of you are in there do the world a favour and call him a cunt
> 
> He's the toff in a suit who hates us all


A cunt of the highest order, and a homophobe to boot.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know what time the Trinity fireworks will be let off at tomorrow?
> 
> Fancy going with the kids but they'll be knackered if they are out later than 9.



Between 8 and 9 depending on the weather.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 8, 2014)

"It was 25 years ago today" (well, tomorrow).


----------



## Greebo (Nov 8, 2014)

No march today, being saved for the evening of the 19th.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 8, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> "It was 25 years ago today" (well, tomorrow).



Ooops! This was supposed to be in the Berlin Wall thread.

@self.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 8, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Harry Cole from Guido Fawkes fame appears to be in the Hoot playing pool according to twitter.
> 
> If any of you are in there do the world a favour and call him a cunt
> 
> He's the toff in a suit who hates us all



i hope someone lamped him but brixton is proper safe these days for wankers like that to safely play pool.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see that there is to be a new addition to the local supermarkets in Lambeth - the new Myatts North development on Patmos Road (near to the Akerman health centre) is to get a Morrisons M local shop on the ground floor of one of the blocks. This actually might be quite useful as there are few shops in the area.


When the council and developer conned the planning permission through, er I mean, went honestly through the all proper channels, I remember vague promises of "community use" or locally-owned shops for the retail units in that development. Inevitable it's gonna be a supermarket. The Camberwell Dairy nearby is alright. co-op on camberwell new road is not too bad. Mostly used to shop in Low Price but there's two Tescunt metros along that bit of Brixton Road now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know what time the Trinity fireworks will be let off at tomorrow?


Just heard a mental 15 min fireworks display. Couldnt work out where it was until i popped out the back garden to see and realised it was the Trinity - really impressive! A proper massive display.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 8, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Ooops! This was supposed to be in the Berlin Wall thread.
> 
> @self.



Not sure why 25 years is an anniversary, unless wed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just heard a mental 15 min fireworks display. Couldnt work out where it was until i popped out the back garden to see and realised it was the Trinity - really impressive! A proper massive display.



I saw a big one over central London and a biggish one to the left which looked like towards Clapham but hard to tell


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 8, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw a big one...and a biggish one...


oooh-er missus!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> oooh-er missus!



Got my fix as I didn't see any big ones on 5 November


----------



## peterkro (Nov 8, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw a big one over central London and a biggish one to the left which looked like towards Clapham but hard to tell


Lord Mayors do dah:


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 8, 2014)

The Trinity's fireworks were good. Couldn't hear the bloody tv mind


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Lord Mayors do dah:View attachment 63539



oh, I thought it looked like it was in the same place as the Lord Mayor's ones but I didn't realise they were tonight


----------



## peterkro (Nov 8, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, I thought it looked like it was in the same place as the Lord Mayor's ones but I didn't realise they were tonight


Yes they were,that took place about 200 yards from my balcony,I now now what it sounds like on the frontline in Kobani.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> The Trinity's fireworks were good. Couldn't hear the bloody tv mind



Innit.  I nearly missed an important section of Dr Who


----------



## leanderman (Nov 8, 2014)

No!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2014)

On the subject of fireworks, and returning to the matter of the Lewes ones which I saw last week, I have to say that they made anything I've ever seen in London look pathetic. Including the Blackheath ones which I went to last weekend. Lewes was much more impressive, in quality and quantity. London has been judged and found wanting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Yes they were,that took place about 200 yards from my balcony,I now now what it sounds like on the frontline in Kobani.



I normally record them or photograph them, but got my camera out too late today as busy doing other stuff


----------



## peterkro (Nov 8, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I normally record them or photograph them, but got my camera out too late today as busy doing other stuff


That was the best out of about thirty shots with an iPhone 5 most of the others had huge motion blur.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2014)

So for the first time ever, pointless bouncers have now been inflicted on the Albert and they'll be here every weekend from now on. Such a shame.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 8, 2014)

Inevitable due to licensing though isn't it? As long as they're polite & regulated. 

Someone along burbage road had a big firework display earlier - almost identical to Brockwell Park ones. 

Am currently in New Cross. Brixton's got off lightly in the gentrification stakes.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Inevitable due to licensing though isn't it? As long as they're polite & regulated.


The pub didn't want bouncers. No regulars wanted bouncers. Bouncers weren't needed. Having bouncers on the door makes a place look a lot less inviting, IMO.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 8, 2014)

editor said:


> The pub didn't want bouncers. No regulars wanted bouncers. Bouncers weren't needed. Having bouncers on the door makes a place look a lot less inviting, IMO.


As long as they stay on the door.  No-one would want them wandering round the beer-garden...


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 9, 2014)

editor said:


> The pub didn't want bouncers. No regulars wanted bouncers. Bouncers weren't needed. Having bouncers on the door makes a place look a lot less inviting, IMO.



Sure, don't disagree with any of that - but it's a boozer with a late license in an area Lambeth is watching night time economy impact & consequences. That it's not happened earlier is more of a surprise. Think of all the graffiti it could have prevented.
 There's a balance to be had to make venues responsible for anti social behaviour via paid staff, and actual street police presence to prevent and address it. The current approach seems to be based on the Southwark model of greater self regulation. I've just been in my 1989 New Cross local, now tarted up with an app enabled beer ordering system & generic non communicative bouncers. They added nothing but a sense of impending casual violence, but I have photos of me & the Kaff doorman doing chicken legs dancing and laughing like loons. If security is done sensitively it can work for both sided & prevent the bag theft / sexual violence / drunk claphams in red trousers.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Sure, don't disagree with any of that - but it's a boozer with a late license in an area Lambeth is watching night time economy impact & consequences. That it's not happened earlier is more of a surprise. Think of all the graffiti it could have prevented.
> There's a balance to be had to make venues responsible for anti social behaviour via paid staff, and actual street police presence to prevent and address it.


I'm not sure what real anti social behaviour the Albert was responsible for - the stuff I see regularly comes from something of a different clientèle drinking elsewhere. It's always been a well self-regulated boozer.

I'm not particularly convinced that bouncers can do an awful lot about bag thefts in crowded pubs with drunk people leaving their belongings out of sight either.

Sad to say, it appeared that someone had their bag nicked last night which is the first time that's happened in the pub for ages to my knowledge. So much for the bouncers there then! (in fact, even bigger bars with a large bouncer presence have been unable to prevent experienced bag thieves operating - hence the ID stuff).

I know you're only joking about graffiti but unless you position a bouncer in the toilet - and what a job that would be! - you'll never stop someone having a quick scrawl.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't been to the albert for a while but it never struck me as a place that needed bouncers.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 9, 2014)

Toilet attendant at the Albert - now there is a career path. 

I've a couple of friends who've had mobile phones pinched from there - predominantly their own fault, so i don't know whether security would have prevented opportunistic theft. 

What I meant re. Anti soc behaviour is that there's now an onus on pubs being responsible for the behaviour of their punters after they've left - which is kind of hard to do.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

From my experience in the Albert, almost all the mobile phone thefts I've heard about are the result of drunken carelessness/stupidity (although there was a period a while ago when a professional gang seemed to be targeting all the bars in Brixton).


----------



## MrSki (Nov 9, 2014)

editor said:


> The pub didn't want bouncers. No regulars wanted bouncers. Bouncers weren't needed. Having bouncers on the door makes a place look a lot less inviting, IMO.


This happened to my old local in Kings Cross. Totally not needed but they ended up being the same regular people & got to know the regulars. Ended up as glass collectors for the outside area or someone to have a chat with when you went outside to have a fag. It very much depends on the people or company used. I agree that bouncers make a place look less inviting, especially if you don't know the place. Makes you think that there is regular trouble.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 9, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> there's now an onus on pubs being responsible for the behaviour of their punters after they've left - which is kind of hard to do.



Not really that hard - stop selling them alcohol if they are drunk, as the law states.

The Albert could lead by example the nu-Brixton venues in this regard.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Not really that hard - stop selling them alcohol if they are drunk, as the law states.
> 
> The Albert could be lead by example the nu-Brixton venues in this regard.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not sure why 25 years is an anniversary, unless wed.



_Every _year is an anniversary.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not sure what real anti social behaviour the Albert was responsible for - the stuff I see regularly comes from something of a different clientèle drinking elsewhere. It's always been a well self-regulated boozer.
> 
> .



Is anyone else nostalgic for when (10 or 15 years ago) Coldharbour Lane from the Prince of Wales to the Dogstar was a flagrant drugs supermarket?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Is anyone else nostalgic for when (10 or 15 years ago) Coldharbour Lane from the Prince of Wales to the Dogstar was a flagrant drugs supermarket?


There was certainly a lot less sick on the pavements.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 9, 2014)

If bouncers make the Winchester less inviting to nu-brickers I'm all for it


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

poptyping said:


> If bouncers make the Winchester less inviting to nu-brickers I'm all for it


Sadly, I imagine most nu-Brickers types will probably already be well used to pub bouncers and may find their presence comforting for their visit to 'edgy' Brixton.

I really don't like having a bouncer sniffing around the garden either.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 9, 2014)

The 20 stitches long scar in my head suggests bouncers are a bad idea...


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Is anyone else nostalgic for when (10 or 15 years ago) Coldharbour Lane from the Prince of Wales to the Dogstar was a flagrant drugs supermarket?


No. I'm not sure why you would be.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2014)

on my facebook today
Brixton Village and the Issue of Music

can everyone make this link work? https://www.facebook.com/notes/10152845187503767/
Will C&P if necessary....


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> on my facebook today
> Brixton Village and the Issue of Music
> 
> can everyone make this link work? https://www.facebook.com/notes/10152845187503767/
> Will C&P if necessary....


Says you've got to log-in, so it doesn't look like it's any good for people not on farcebook.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Says you've got to log-in, so it doesn't look like it's any good for people not on farcebook.


in which case
http://pastebin.com/QRjxnP1s


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> on my facebook today
> Brixton Village and the Issue of Music
> 
> can everyone make this link work? https://www.facebook.com/notes/10152845187503767/
> Will C&P if necessary....


I'm writing a short piece about it now for B Buzz, but it's an awfully long ramble to get through!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2014)

yeah im not sure what to make of it - the bit about noise outside shouldn't be that much of surprise, and the more general here comes more gentrification is known already, but Im sure theres something to be said for it


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

Works, but I gave up. The writing style was doing my head in a bit.


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't be bothered to read it all. Could someone give me a summary?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

Smick said:


> I can't be bothered to read it all. Could someone give me a summary?


I'm trying to write it now but there's a lot to go through!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Sadly, I imagine most nu-Brickers types will probably already be well used to pub bouncers and may find their presence comforting for their visit to 'edgy' Brixton.
> 
> I really don't like having a bouncer sniffing around the garden either.



*sigh*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> on my facebook today
> Brixton Village and the Issue of Music
> 
> can everyone make this link work? https://www.facebook.com/notes/10152845187503767/
> Will C&P if necessary....



to be honest, that got a massive shrug from me.  they supped with the devil and now they're paying the devil's due.  you can't have it both ways.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's my best stab at summarising the points: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...ised-a-trader-voices-concerns-for-the-future/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 9, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Is anyone else nostalgic for when (10 or 15 years ago) Coldharbour Lane from the Prince of Wales to the Dogstar was a flagrant drugs supermarket?



It never bothered me, There is still plenty of coke/sniff  being sold in Brixton,Just different clientele these days!


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It never bothered me, There is still plenty of coke still being sold in Brixton,Just different clientele these days!



It never bothered me either. That's why I said I was nostalgic for it.


----------



## Onket (Nov 9, 2014)

Selfish.


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Sadly, I really don't like having bouncer sniffing around the garden either.









Is the ghost of a lunch time TV favourite really stalking editor round the Alberts' beer garden or has he been on those funny mushrooms again?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It never bothered me, There is still plenty of coke still being sold in Brixton,Just different clientele these days!


I think when you mean coke, you mean "_coke_".


----------



## Rushy (Nov 9, 2014)

I was offered a used travel card at the top of the station steps last night. Can't recall when that last happened. Just like old times .


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I think when you mean coke, you mean "_coke_".


Edited


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 9, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I was offered a used travel card at the top of the station steps last night. Can't recall when that last happened. Just like old times .


Was it for free or for a bit of change bruv?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Was it for free or for a bit of change bruv?


No. He clearly missed a trick!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 9, 2014)

Rushy said:


> No. He clearly missed a trick!


When i had finished using my daily travelcard i would always offer it to someone(for free).  One evening coming out of Brixton i offered it to some posh bird, She replied "no i don't sponsor beggars"  Fucking cheek, i was wearing a brand new Armani hoody and had my son with me.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Sure, don't disagree with any of that - but it's a boozer with a late license in an area Lambeth is watching night time economy impact & consequences. That it's not happened earlier is more of a surprise. Think of all the graffiti it could have prevented.
> There's a balance to be had to make venues responsible for anti social behaviour via paid staff, and actual street police presence to prevent and address it. The current approach seems to be based on the Southwark model of greater self regulation. I've just been in my 1989 New Cross local, now tarted up with an app enabled beer ordering system & generic non communicative bouncers. They added nothing but a sense of impending casual violence, but I have photos of me & the Kaff doorman doing chicken legs dancing and laughing like loons. If security is done sensitively it can work for both sided & prevent the bag theft / sexual violence / drunk claphams in red trousers.


 
 I do not see why the Council is insisting on security staff. I have never felt unsafe late at night in central Brixton. Prince Albert has never been a place where bouncers are needed.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 9, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I do not see why the Council is insisting on security staff. I have never felt unsafe late at night in central Brixton. Prince Albert has never been a place where bouncers are needed



I think it may be the Police as opposed to the Council, they (Police) are far more proactive with this sort of thing.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2014)

This is happening tomorrow:
African and Caribbean War Memorial to be unveiled in Brixton’s Windrush Square on 11th November


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 10, 2014)

When I look at the Brixton news thread, I like to see it have at least a page per day of the month. So today I'm sad to see it running at 10 pages on the 11th of the month. When the month ends and we haven't reached 31 pages like last month it gets my following month off to a bad start. 

September on the other hand was a cracker.

As you were.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2014)

editor said:


> This is happening tomorrow:
> African and Caribbean War Memorial to be unveiled in Brixton’s Windrush Square on 11th November


*Sets reminder on phone and charges camera battery*


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 10, 2014)

When the Brixton chitter chatter thread first started it was full of stories about prostitutes sucking people off in phone boxes and discussions about Brixton characters. Now its various stuff re gentrification, we need to get back to basics people...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2014)

Not a Vet said:


> When the Brixton chitter chatter thread first started it was full of stories about prostitutes sucking people off in phone boxes and discussions about Brixton characters. <snip>


I don't exactly miss people claiming that they'd been stabbed (hence the undressed puncture wound streaming blood from one arm?) and therefore needed money for a taxi to Hounslow,  nor do I exactly miss "can you give me a pound for the bus?" woman.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I was offered a used travel card at the top of the station steps last night. Can't recall when that last happened. Just like old times .


One of the guys who used to sell them was an absolute spit of a fairly well known MC. Used to see him smoking crack at squat parties (the ticket seller) and it confused me for a while. 

I was generally easily confused whenever I saw him though I must admit.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I don't exactly miss people claiming that they'd been stabbed (hence the undressed puncture wound streaming blood from one arm?) and therefore needed money for a taxi to Hounslow,  nor do I exactly miss "can you give me a pound for the bus?" woman.


Still happens, just not as often as it did. I was followed down the tube platform the other day by a woman with some kind of made-up story who turned nasty when I politely asked her to leave me be.


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2014)

I remember a stabbing occurred in the block I used to live in many years ago. 
There was a big pool of blood in the communal hallway, and lots of special lights shining on it and tape surrounding it. 

I thought they were filming an episode of Miss Marple until I read about it in the SLP. How naïve.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Send it in and I'll see what I can do for you.


Another fib!  The cheek of the man!!   etc


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I was sourcing materials for construction it took ages to find a consistently reliable supplier at a reasonable price.


Who did you use?


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Exactly, I can't imaging much of "duck eggs" produce comes from Brixton. Maybe a bit of veg or the tea bags but certainly not the meats/eggs which make up the majority of the dishes. I found duck egg to be expensive for a basic fry up that's dressed up as some sort of artisan feast.


Yep, it's overrated and serves small portions.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, I trust you're happier now, Mr Retro... 



Mr Retro said:


> When I look at the Brixton news thread, I like to see it have at least a page per day of the month. So today I'm sad to see it running at 10 pages on the 11th of the month. When the month ends and we haven't reached 31 pages like last month it gets my following month off to a bad start.
> 
> September on the other hand was a cracker.
> 
> As you were.


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep, I'll get on it after lunch (mainly made from ingredients from the street market!)


What are you having?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks as though the old Brixtonian Havana Club premises is being relaunched (by new people) as "Beehive Place". I'm waiting with bated breath for our culinary/lifestyle experts to stick the knife in!

http://beehiveplace.com/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Looks as though the old Brixtonian Havana Club premises is being relaunched (by new people) as "Beehive Place". I'm waiting with bated breath for our culinary/lifestyle experts to stick the knife in!
> 
> http://beehiveplace.com/


People are allowed opinions for and against. No expertise required just an opinion!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 11, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> People are allowed opinions for and against. No expertise required just an opinion!


Obviously. Actually this new Beehive Place venue might get off lightly as their location doesn't (as far as I know) tread on anybody's toes.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Looks as though the old Brixtonian Havana Club premises is being relaunched (by new people) as "Beehive Place". I'm waiting with bated breath for our culinary/lifestyle experts to stick the knife in!
> 
> http://beehiveplace.com/


I'm going to the launch and will report back soon!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Obviously. Actually this new Beehive Place venue might get off lightly as their location doesn't (as far as I know) tread on anybody's toes.


Im sure you will get your desired bun fight.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 11, 2014)

I think that's an interpretation. Some are saying they're locally sourced; some of that may be from Brixton Market, some New Covent Gdn, some from a broader origin (fish for example).

There's a CPRE doc that explains some of the technicalities and development options:
http://www.cpre.org.uk/resources/farming-and-food/local-foods/item/download/2096

(edited 'they're to 'some')


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

Market thread now moved here: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-to-encourage-restaurants-to-use-them.329085/


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2014)

Due to the market-related posts being moved to their new home, the post count of the thread has gone down again to Mr Retro-bothering levels. Come on people, get on with it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> Due to the market-related posts being moved to their new home, the post count of the thread has gone down again to Mr Retro-bothering levels. Come on people, get on with it.


Panic!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 11, 2014)

About to go and get a photo of the new war memorial, back presently.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 11, 2014)

editor said:


> This is happening tomorrow:
> African and Caribbean War Memorial to be unveiled in Brixton’s Windrush Square on 11th November



Thanks for the tip - I managed to catch a couple of speakers and the unveiling but I didnt get a close look at the memorial.

One of the speakers (didnt catch the name) made the point that for this to be the first dedicated African and Carribbean memorial in UK is a pretty poor show.  There's 9 in France apparently.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Thanks for the tip - I managed to catch a couple of speakers and the unveiling but I didnt get a close look at the memorial.
> 
> One of the speakers (didnt catch the name) made the point that for this to be the first dedicated African and Carribbean memorial in UK is a pretty poor show.  There's 9 in France apparently.


Their press release claimed it was the first in Europe but Rocket no.9  was quick to say that it was a most toshful claim.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 11, 2014)

Didn't get to the unveiling, but here's the memorial.  There was a poppy wreath in front of it, from the Mayor of London.


----------



## se5 (Nov 11, 2014)

I see Premier Inn have submitted a planning application to convert the former Police building on Clapham Road (opposite entrance to Fentiman Rd: just down from Oval station) into a hotel - _

application 14/05187/FUL | Change of use from vacant office (Class B1) to hotel (Class C1) with single storey extensions to ground floor level inner courtyard, single storey extensions to 3rd floor inner courtyard and full height extension to inner courtyard, infill of ground floor underpass along with associated external alterations, parking and access. | 43-59 Clapham Road London SW9 0JD_ 

As far as I can see they still havent made a start on the new Premier Inn on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## CH1 (Nov 11, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see Premier Inn have submitted a planning application to convert the former Police building on Clapham Road (opposite entrance to Fentiman Rd: just down from Oval station) into a hotel -
> _
> application 14/05187/FUL | Change of use from vacant office (Class B1) to hotel (Class C1) with single storey extensions to ground floor level inner courtyard, single storey extensions to 3rd floor inner courtyard and full height extension to inner courtyard, infill of ground floor underpass along with associated external alterations, parking and access. | 43-59 Clapham Road London SW9 0JD_
> 
> As far as I can see they still havent made a start on the new Premier Inn on Coldharbour Lane


Wonder if they are ditching the Woolworths site then?

I spotted this whilst persuing the planning list (another Police Station, and another Urban 75 favourite!)

Clapham Police Station 51 Union Grove London 14/05440/DET
SW8 2QJ
Larkhall Mr Jerry Knight, Unit 2,Wigton Place
London SE11 4AN United Kingdom 

Approval of Details pursuant to Condition 10 (Secure by Design strategy) of planning permission (14/00987/FUL) (Proposal:
Change of use of main building from sui generis use (police station) to residential to create 16 flats together with external
alterations. Demolition of 1960s rear wing and erection of 4-storey wing to provide 4 dwellings. Landscaping and provision of
refuse and cycle storage enclosures.) Granted on 29.08.2014
PROPOSAL
- Union Grove
- Police Station, 51 Union Grove, SW8 2QU


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2014)

They applied for a licence on the Brixton Road site within the last year, so assume it's still going ahead.  That's certainly why Joy was evicted and it's been empty for some time.  I can't imagine they'd want to keep such a prime bit of retail empty if there was nothing going ahead.


----------



## se5 (Nov 11, 2014)

colacubes said:


> They applied for a licence on the Brixton Road site within the last year, so assume it's still going ahead.  That's certainly why Joy was evicted and it's been empty for some time.  I can't imagine they'd want to keep such a prime bit of retail empty if there was nothing going ahead.



Its two different markets: the Clapham Road site will be for old buffers who want to go to the cricket whilst the Brixton Rd/Coldharbour Lane site will be for those who like it edgy and vibrant!


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 11, 2014)

se5 said:


> Its two different markets: the Clapham Road site will be for old buffers who want to go to the cricket whilst the Brixton Rd/Coldharbour Lane site will be for those who like it edgy and vibrant!



The Clapham Road site (former Frank O'Neil House) also has a claim to be edgy. Just after the Police moved out there was a rave there and, I think, a drug related death, although I can't find any details.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

Tolpuddle said:


> The Clapham Road site (former Frank O'Neil House) also has a claim to be edgy. Just after the Police moved out there was a rave there and, I think, a drug related death, although I can't find any details.


I'm sure the typeface on the hoardings advertising the building will be exceedingly edgy.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 11, 2014)

editor would it make sense/be a lovely welcoming idea to move newbie urbanite but very well-established Tulse Hill person Mrs Tate 's post about celebrating Tulse Hill Together from its lonely thread to the Tulse Hill news and gossip thread?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Wonder if they are ditching the Woolworths site then?
> 
> I spotted this whilst persuing the planning list (another Police Station, and another Urban 75 favourite!)
> 
> ...


Fucking hell. He must spend every waking hour buying new properties.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

Tolpuddle said:


> The Clapham Road site (former Frank O'Neil House) also has a claim to be edgy. Just after the Police moved out there was a rave there and, I think, a drug related death, although I can't find any details.


Another example of a rave held in a building walking distance from my flat. BUT AFTER I'VE MOVED OUT.   etc.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 12, 2014)

From TFL:

Dear , 

I am writing to let you know that from Friday 14 November until later this month, there will be a reduced escalator service at Brixton Tube station. This is while we carry out planned escalator work as part of our Tube improvements. 

During this time, we expect the station to be very busy, especially during peak hours. You may find it easier to use bus routes 2,196 or 333 from Brixton Road towards Stockwell for onward connection to Tube services.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 12, 2014)

And the roads will be a nightmare between Brixton & Stockwell from 10th November as there's massive gas engineering works taking place in Vauxhall for 20 days or so.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2014)

Just a heads up that if you ever wanted to know about the Turkish baths that used to operate in Brixton Road, all the facts you might want to know are here.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> And the roads will be a nightmare between Brixton & Stockwell from 10th November as there's massive gas engineering works taking place in Vauxhall for 20 days or so.



And the night works on Streatham Hill, which last week seemed to have crept down to the bottom of Brixton Hill


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> And the night works on Streatham Hill, which last week seemed to have crept down to the bottom of Brixton Hill



And the road closure of Clapham Park Road due to gas works...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiresome when some of those coincide, but useful to know. Thanks Rushy, snowy_again, shakespearegirl, and colacubes.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

Currently stuck in the nightmare diversion around Clapham Common. 40 mins and counting from Acre Lane to the junction where The Northcote is.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Just a heads up that if you ever wanted to know about the Turkish baths that used to operate in Brixton Road, all the facts you might want to know are here.



A bath house open all night? Sir!


----------



## Winot (Nov 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Currently stuck in the nightmare diversion around Clapham Common. 40 mins and counting from Acre Lane to the junction where The Northcote is.



You need a Brompton.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> A bath house open all night? Sir!


Sadly not the Brixton one - that shut at 10pm - but only the 'saucy' one in Jermyn Street.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

Winot said:


> You need a Brompton.


I have considered getting a cheap bike for the journey but I don't really fancy getting a folding one to take all the way home, tbh.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2014)

If the distance home is a bit taxing for a pushbike, a scooter is your friend. And if you have had a driving licence since 2001 or earlier, you can just 'buy and ride' any 50cc model.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> If the distance home is a bit taxing for a pushbike, a scooter is your friend. And if you have had a driving licence since 2001 or earlier, you can just 'buy and ride' any 50cc model.


That's not true.  You can ride it with a CBT certificate, but you have to do the CBT course.


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2014)

I only passed in 2011. But cheers. 

The issue is more leaving the bike outside Clapham Junction overnight repeatedly.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> That's not true.  You can ride it with a CBT certificate, but you have to do the CBT course.


Yes, you're quite right of course. I was just trying to stress the point that if one does have a driving licence issued before 2001, you could buy a scooter on impulse and ride it away even on the same day without having to wait for any courses/ certificates. Which is what I did many years ago after a particularly bad public transport commute.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> I only passed in 2011. But cheers.
> 
> The issue is more leaving the bike outside Clapham Junction overnight repeatedly.


Yeah, that might be an issue eventually, but if you get a fuck-off chain attached to an anchor point plus a secondary one on the front wheel, it's normally more trouble to steal than it's worth for a lowly 50cc scooter.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Yes, you're quite right of course. I was just trying to stress the point that if one does have a driving licence issued before 2001, you could buy a scooter on impulse and ride it away even on the same day without having to wait for any courses/ certificates. Which is what I did many years ago after a particularly bad public transport commute.


Sorry - perhaps we're at cross purposes here.  If you have, as I do, a licence issued before 2001 (1992, in my case) you still need to do a CBT cert before you can drive it away on impulse.  Your full car driving licence, even if it was issued prior to 2001, hasn't allowed you to ride on L plates without a CBT for well over ten years now.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2014)

Really? Even for a 49cc scooter? Didn't know that..Things have changed then. Funnily enough I got my scooter about 13 years ago, so I would have been exempt at the time.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Really? Even for a 49cc scooter? Didn't know that..Things have changed then. Funnily enough I got my scooter about 13 years ago, so I would have been exempt at the time.


sorry - you're right and i'm wrong.  If it's 50cc/top speed 31mph moped you can - exactly as you said.  My vespa was 125cc, so I did have to do that shit.

But i will say, even my 125 felt enormously underpowered on steep hills or on a road like the north circular.  Can't imagine riding a 50cc being anything very fun.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 12, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> That's not true.  You can ride it with a CBT certificate, but you have to do the CBT course.



That's my midlife crisis solution ruined


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> sorry - you're right and i'm wrong.  If it's 50cc/top speed 31mph moped you can - exactly as you said.  My vespa was 125cc, so I did have to do that shit.
> 
> But i will say, even my 125 felt enormously underpowered on steep hills or on a road like the north circular.  Can't imagine riding a 50cc being anything very fun.


No, it isn't much fun alright. I once had to go to Heathrow on my 50cc (avoiding motorways of course) and on roads with a speed limit of 40 or 50 mph it was hair-raising stuff.

I did go to Brighton once, but following the country lanes used by the cycle route. It was ace.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2014)

I do hope it had an excessive number of mirrors attached to it and that once you got to Brighton you engaged in a brawl on the seafront.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 13, 2014)

I do so enjoy Dexter's visits. Far too infrequent if you ask me.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2014)

elmpp said:


> Ban this fool


Are you a mod?  If not, either report the post for a specific reason, or put up and shut up while finding something more interesting to contribute.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

The Queen's Head joins the hefty security/ID required/search set.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 13, 2014)

that stuff about passport or driver's license is nuts for a start. I would NEVER take my passport out for a night's drinking, and not everyone has a DL. what are they supposed to do?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2014)

So if you don't drive (highly likely in London) and haven't been abroad, you can't come in?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> So if you don't drive (highly likely in London) and haven't been abroad, you can't come in?


More or less.  Elm Park Tavern FTW.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 13, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 63696
> 
> The Queen's Head joins the hefty security/ID required/search set.



surprised they are still allowing cameras in tbh


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy for my posts quoting Dexter Deadwood to be erased from existence as well. They look a bit odd there on their own now.

Would still like an answer from him, obviously.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> surprised they are still allowing cameras in tbh


Have to, unless they plan on searching for camera phones too.


----------



## han (Nov 13, 2014)

Can't say I'd want to go to any venue that requires ID. Sod that!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, it's increasingly being pushed on venues by licensing so more and more are being added all the time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 63696
> 
> The Queen's Head joins the hefty security/ID required/search set.


i wonder how often they hand over footage to the police


----------



## han (Nov 13, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Unfortunately, it's increasingly being pushed on venues by licensing so more and more are being added all the time.


Not the kind of venues I frequent (local pubs in the main). But then if it's happening to places like the Elm Park Tavern (wtf?!) then anything is possible.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 13, 2014)

han said:


> Can't say I'd want to go to any venue that requires ID. Sod that!


But how would the bar staff know you're over 18 without ID?


----------



## Winot (Nov 13, 2014)

han said:


> Not the kind of venues I frequent (local pubs in the main). But then if it's happening to places like the Elm Park Tavern (wtf?!) then anything is possible.



I think Greebo was saying the EPT *didn't* have this, so was still a good place to go.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 13, 2014)

077


EastEnder said:


> But how would the bar staff know you're over 18 without ID?


That's very kind of you to say  .


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2014)

han said:


> Not the kind of venues I frequent (local pubs in the main). But then if it's happening to places like the Elm Park Tavern (wtf?!) then anything is possible.


EPT hasn't got it, therefore FTW.  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 13, 2014)

Greebo said:


> EPT hasn't got it, therefore FTW.  Sorry about the confusion.


Where's the FTW?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Where's the FTW?


For The Win probably doesn't exist as a pub yet.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 13, 2014)

Greebo said:


> For The Win probably doesn't exist as a pub yet.


That's probably for the best.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

han said:


> Can't say I'd want to go to any venue that requires ID. Sod that!


I hate the idea of having to take out ID and won't do it, but I'll end up the loser as more and more venues are going to be compelled to operate ID schemes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 13, 2014)

a woman selling sex was badly beaten by a punter last night on brixton hill.  he actually stamped on her head.  awful stuff.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> a woman selling sex was badly beaten by a punter last night on brixton hill.  he actually stamped on her head.  awful stuff.



Very grim. I've noticed an increase again of women working on the hill recently.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> a woman selling sex was badly beaten by a punter last night on brixton hill.  he actually stamped on her head.  awful stuff.


God that's awful.


----------



## Smick (Nov 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> a woman selling sex was badly beaten by a punter last night on brixton hill.  he actually stamped on her head.  awful stuff.


Holy fuck. I hope the police can separate this bastard from the rest of the world.


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 13, 2014)

A US foodie website reports on Brixton. See here.

No a bad rundown, with not a single "vibrant".


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> a woman selling sex was badly beaten by a punter last night on brixton hill.  he actually stamped on her head.  awful stuff.


I'd ask what goes on in the head of somebody like that, but no matter what he was thinking his actions were unjustifiable.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> Holy fuck. I hope the police can separate this bastard from the rest of the world.



as far as i understand it, the woman hasn't even bothered telling the police.  she wouldn't even go to hospital.  i am reliably informed that there isn't a good relationship between the prostitutes of brixton and the brixton police, due to violent and abusive behaviour against the former by the latter.  and, apparently, violence is commonplace, though this was particularly brutal violence.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 13, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Very grim. I've noticed an increase again of women working on the hill recently.



i've just asked this and my expert said that this is because there are more homeless women and more women who are being refused benefits who believe that this is their only option apart from starve.  i bet the tories are claiming them as helped back to work, the dickbags.


----------



## Smick (Nov 14, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> as far as i understand it, the woman hasn't even bothered telling the police.  she wouldn't even go to hospital.  i am reliably informed that there isn't a good relationship between the prostitutes of brixton and the brixton police, due to violent and abusive behaviour against the former by the latter.  and, apparently, violence is commonplace, though this was particularly brutal violence.


Are there any charities up there or any systems to keep them safe? I understand that given the nature of what they do, they like to remain invisible but people shouldn't be able to stamp on someone's head with immunity.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> Are there any charities up there or any systems to keep them safe? I understand that given the nature of what they do, they like to remain invisible but people shouldn't be able to stamp on someone's head with immunity.


There is a hostel for sex workers at the Christchurch end of palace road. There are some outreach services involved with it

Awful thing to happen to a person doing their work and bad that there is no good police liason


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 14, 2014)

We were in Franco Manca last night. Fuck it's good, £20 for 2 pizzas and 2 beers. All tips go directly to staff. Didn't ask where they buy ingredients.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 14, 2014)

There's some very brave swimmers in the lido this morning.


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> We were in Franco Manca last night. Fuck it's good, £20 for 2 pizzas and 2 beers. All tips go directly to staff. Didn't ask where they buy ingredients.



IIRC they make quite a play on the back of their menu of where (some of) their ingredients come from. 

And yes, it is very good.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

I ate in The Joint for the first time last night. Ohhhhhhhhhh - that was tasty. I will be visiting again. Friendly staff too.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

Winot said:


> IIRC they make quite a play on the back of their menu of where (some of) their ingredients come from.
> 
> And yes, it is very good.


They get a farm somewhere to make mozzarella for them. 

I bought their book cheap in a TKMaxx the other day and had a go at making an "artisan" pizza at home. The owner gave me some of the Franco Manca sourdough starter years ago so I guess it was fairly a authentic!  They've come up with a method where you start it off in a hot pan and finish under a very hot grill. I need more practice but It was blimmin good!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I ate in The Joint for the first time last night. Ohhhhhhhhhh - that was tasty. I will be visiting again. Friendly staff too.


Their bread is from the Brixton Prison bakery. I walked past last night as it happens and it seemed to be the busiest place in the Village.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

I found out yesterday that Brindisa has a loyalty card.  you can use it in the restaurant as well as the shop and when it's full you get a gift worth at least £10. I know it's expensive but their chorizo is the best. Plus they sell refillable bottles of good olive oil for a decent price.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Their bread is from the Brixton Prison bakery. I walked past last night as it happens and it seemed to be the busiest place in the Village.


They advised me to go for the bread over the wraps because they make it themselves?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I ate in The Joint for the first time last night. Ohhhhhhhhhh - that was tasty. I will be visiting again. Friendly staff too.



Long been my favourite place down there. Just branched out to Marylebone, I think.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> They advised me to go for the bread over the wraps because they make it themselves?


The article linked to above ^^ (which is pretty decent) says the brioche rolls are from Bad Boys Bakery.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The article linked to above ^^ (which is pretty decent) says the brioche rolls are from Bad Boys Bakery.


Ah - I don't think they were brioche. It was a really unique corn type bread (I think). can't find your link?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Long been my favourite place down there. Just branched out to Marylebone, I think.


Can't believe I left it that long. What a meat fest.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 14, 2014)

We're fucking loving the Village since we came back. Last night we met in the Canterbury, we were only going to have one and head to the Cantinho for dinner. We got chatting to Brian and were enjoying ourselves so ended up staying until past 9 when it was too late for the Cantinho.

Normally in the past we'd get something from the supermarket and eat at home, instead we had a choice we would have killed for in Amsterdam and ended up having one of the nicest pizzas I ever tasted.

Then we went onto Kaff where John and Paul from the Beatles were hosting a night of bingo. 

Brilliant night out actually, and out of the blue too.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Ah - I don't think they were brioche. It was a really unique corn type bread (I think). can't find your link?


http://www.foodrepublic.com/2014/11/13/you-travel-you-eat-brixton-south-london


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Can't believe I left it that long. What a meat fest.



And BYO beer!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And BYO beer!


I'll know that for next time. Bought pints from the Brixton Grill instead.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

I really need to try The Joint. Not too busy in the Village last night. Must be winter!


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I really need to try The Joint. Not too busy in the Village last night. Must be winter!



The pulled pork bun is incredible but you have to find room for wings and ribs too.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> We were in Franco Manca last night. Fuck it's good, £20 for 2 pizzas and 2 beers. All tips go directly to staff. Didn't ask where they buy ingredients.



I agree... still the best pizza in London and you can eat and drink for under a 10'er.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Ah - I don't think they were brioche. It was a really unique corn type bread (I think). can't find your link?



I think they are sourdough infused with fig and vanilla. The joint also is really good value. Got to know Dan that runs the place and he is a top guy.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 14, 2014)

Continuing on the food/drink theme of the morning...

Really enjoyed the tap takeover at the Crown and Anchor, serving london beers last night from Brixton Brewery (hyperlocal), Belleville (kinda local) and Beavertown (creepers from norf of the river). Shout out to the staff there too, always friendly and prompt with their service.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> We were in Franco Manca last night. Fuck it's good, £20 for 2 pizzas and 2 beers. All tips go directly to staff. Didn't ask where they buy ingredients.


Their branch on Tottenham Court Road does a roaring trade too.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I really need to try The Joint. Not too busy in the Village last night. Must be winter!


Brixton seemed strangely quiet last night. Even the Dogstar was barely troubled by punters.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton seemed strangely quiet last night. Even the Dogstar was barely troubled by punters.


We commented on the same thing on the way to Kaff. Kaff was busy and brilliant fun. It's my favorite new place in Brixton


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton seemed strangely quiet last night. Even the Dogstar was barely troubled by punters.



Weather? Full house at the crown and anchor, had intentions of moving but enjoyed a good ol tasting session and couldnt be bothered to move.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 14, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> I agree... still the best pizza in London and you can eat and drink for under a 10'er.



Have you tried Bravi Ragazzi in Streatham? Recommended.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> We commented on the same thing on the way to Kaff. Kaff was busy and brilliant fun. It's my favorite new place in Brixton


I have a lot of respect for Kaff. If only the other bars/restaurants made as much effort to contribute to the local community and ensure that it's affordable to just about everyone.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

Christ. Give it a rest.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I have a lot of respect for Kaff. If only the other bars/restaurants made as much effort to contribute to the local community and ensure that it's affordable to just about everyone.


Do they use produce from the market?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2014)

The last couple of pages of chitter chatter about gentrification dining have brought the thread back to page number / date parity.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Do they use produce from the market?


They certainly use some locally produced goods - all their cakes are made by locals.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> They certainly use some locally produced goods - all their cakes are made by locals.


Maybe me and Rubytoogood should get in on the act!


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Christ. Give it a rest.


Sorry if you find such concerns such a crashing bore darling, but remember: not everyone has lots of money like you.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Maybe me and Rubytoogood should get in on the act!


One lot of cakes are made by an old Jamaican lady and they're pretty formidable! I trust you will take that up as a challenge and bring in some cake based competition. The only winners can be the customers!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Sorry if you find such concerns such a crashing bore darling, but remember: not everyone has lots of money like you.


It's your repetitive misinterpretation of these concerns I find dull. But as someone who seems to have the time and funds  available to spend most days  engaging in fun but trivial leisure activities such as coffee, cocktail bars and beer - not  to mention nattering all day on t'Internet - to the extent that you do, I guess it must be difficult for you to come up with much in the way of genuine insight. Learn to enjoy being the lucky person that you are and stop thinking that by constantly pointing the finger at everyone around you that nobody notices your own relative privilege.  Darling.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 14, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Have you tried Bravi Ragazzi in Streatham? Recommended.



Nope, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's your repetitive misinterpretation of these concerns I find dull. But as someone who seems to have the time and funds  available to spend most days  engaging in fun but trivial leisure activities such as coffee, cocktail bars and beer - not  to mention nattering all day on t'Internet - to the extent that you do, I guess it must be difficult for you to come up with much in the way of genuine insight. Learn to enjoy being the lucky person that you are and stop thinking that by constantly pointing the finger at everyone around you that nobody notices your own relative privilege.  Darling.


FYI: I happen to work from home. And I often work nights, so it's easy to natter away on the internet in-between. And unlike you, I don't own expensive property or earn a nice fat salary with lots of disposable income for cocktails bars and restaurants, so getting a lecture from you on privilege is _truly priceless_.

You started this latest little spat with your sneery comment trying to silence me: how about you shut the fuck up now and let this thread get back to talking about interesting stuff that's got something to do with Brixton. Thanks.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> FYI: I happen to work from home. And I often work nights, so it's easy to natter away on the internet in-between. And unlike you, I don't own expensive property or earn a nice fat salary with lots of disposable income for cocktails bars and restaurants, so getting a lecture from you on privilege is _truly priceless_.
> 
> You started this latest little spat with your sneery comment trying to silence me: how about you shut the fuck up now and let this thread get back to talking about interesting stuff that's got something to do with Brixton. Thanks.


Oh dear. I seem to have hit a nerve. I'll "shut the fuck up".


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Sorry if you find such concerns such a crashing bore darling, but remember: not everyone has lots of money like you.


Help me out - I'm trying to work out how this post fits in with your policy of eliminating "personal digs" from the Brixton thread.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2014)

Jesus this is pathetic.  Can you not all be fucking grown-ups ffs


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Oh dear. I seem to have hit a nerve. I'll "shut the fuck up".


How dare you. You'll be threatened with a ban next, no doubt.

When are going to be able to put a certain mod on ignore, PLEASE?


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

editor post: 13533730 said:
			
		

> I have a lot of respect for Kaff. If only the other bars/restaurants made as much effort to contribute to the local community and ensure that it's affordable to just about everyone.


I'm currently in the AFFORDABLE Beehive, surrounded by the LOCAL COMMUNITY.

£2.65 for a pint of Black Dragon cider (7.3%) is a pretty good deal for EVERYONE.

RESPECT.

House?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> £2.65 for a pint of Black Dragon cider (7.3%) is a pretty good deal for EVERYONE.


Not if you have 6 of them. That would be a BAD deal for everybody.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

I've fortunately not got TIME for SIX.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Not if you have 6 of them. That would be a BAD deal for everybody.


Just one of those for lunch  would stop me in my tracks for the rest of the day.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Just one of those for lunch  would stop me in my tracks for the rest of the day.


It might, tbf.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Nope, thanks for the recommendation.



I'll second that recommendation by Oldtimer for Bravi Ragazzi - at least as good as Franco Manca. Crucially, they deliver.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'll second that recommendation by Oldtimer for Bravi Ragazzi - at least as good as Franco Manca. Crucially, they deliver.



Better IMHO.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'll second that recommendation by Oldtimer for Bravi Ragazzi - at least as good as Franco Manca. Crucially, they deliver.


Oh _that _place. They were bloody lovely. Not brilliant time keepers, mind you.


----------



## footballerslegs (Nov 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'll second that recommendation by Oldtimer for Bravi Ragazzi - at least as good as Franco Manca. Crucially, they deliver.


 
Now that is a good bit of news, and could potentially define my Friday night in. Don't suppose you know if they deliver to SW9 end of Brixton?


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 14, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> Now that is a good bit of news, and could potentially define my Friday night in. Don't suppose you know if they deliver to SW9 end of Brixton?



I second this question... Not sure if it would still be fresh to give it a real test v Francos by the time it reaches home.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 14, 2014)

aussw9  Phone 'em .... http://braviragazzipizzeria.co.uk/


Streatham has some good and reasonable priced food.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Nope, thanks for the recommendation.


Is very good.


----------



## footballerslegs (Nov 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> aussw9  Phone 'em .... http://braviragazzipizzeria.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Streatham has some good and reasonable priced food.


 
Ha - I got as far as checking out the website but I will do anything to avoid ringing people up and having to speak to someone. Which is why I thought I'd ask here instead


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> Ha - I got as far as checking out the website but I will do anything to avoid ringing people up and having to speak to someone. Which is why I thought I'd ask here instead


Dial-a-curry is your friend. 

Should really be renamed click-a-cuzza. 
Thanks to buscador for that one.


----------



## footballerslegs (Nov 14, 2014)

What is dial-a-curry?

Online food ordering has been a revelation (but has also made my phone phobia worse by indulging it).


----------



## ringo (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone used hungryhouse.co.uk at the Herne Hill end of Milkwood Road? Website looks like a link to local take aways which offer a delivery service & online ordering but there's a kitchen there and loads of moped delivery boys and gals. What do they make there then?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

hungryhouse is an aggregator. you can order from thousands of takeaways via the website


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> What is dial-a-curry?
> 
> Online food ordering has been a revelation (but has also made my phone phobia worse by indulging it).


It's a really decent curry delivery service.


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> What is dial-a-curry?



Yes, what on earth is it?  I can imagine the marketing meeting to decide on branding:

"I know - we'll call it Dial-a-Curry"
"Nah - far too obscure - no one will know what we do"


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> Ha - I got as far as checking out the website but I will do anything to avoid ringing people up and having to speak to someone. Which is why I thought I'd ask here instead



From memory, the Ragazzis go as far as central Brixton. 

I order in the afternoon - they are too busy to answer the phone on Saturday evenings.

Like Oldtimer, I think it's better than Franco Manca.


----------



## footballerslegs (Nov 14, 2014)

Winot said:


> Yes, what on earth is it?  I can imagine the marketing meeting to decide on branding:
> 
> "I know - we'll call it Dial-a-Curry"
> "Nah - far too obscure - no one will know what we do"


 
Yes! I realised how daft this sounded after posting. Then it was far too late.

What I think I meant was, is this for a local curry place? Or does it bring in curries from different places (aggregated, I think is the term that Crispy used). Don't really know why it matters though!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> From memory, the Ragazzis go as far as central Brixton.
> 
> I order in the afternoon - they are too busy to answer the phone on Saturday evenings.
> 
> Like Oldtimer, I think it's better than Franco Manca.



I've only ordered from them once. After nearly 2 hours our pizzas finally turned up - cold


----------



## buscador (Nov 14, 2014)

footballerslegs said:


> Yes! I realised how daft this sounded after posting. Then it was far too late.
> 
> What I think I meant was, is this for a local curry place? Or does it bring in curries from different places (aggregated, I think is the term that Crispy used). Don't really know why it matters though!



It's a cracking little takeaway place . Must have been there for at least 20 years.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> cuzza


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> I've only ordered from them once. After nearly 2 hours our pizzas finally turned up - cold



This happened to my niece too. She got her money back.


----------



## footballerslegs (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks buscador. 'Mystery' solved


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 14, 2014)

ringo said:


> Anyone used hungryhouse.co.uk at the Herne Hill end of Milkwood Road? Website looks like a link to local take aways which offer a delivery service & online ordering but there's a kitchen there and loads of moped delivery boys and gals. What do they make there then?



You're thinking of Deliverance I think. They do all the various standard takeaways a bit worse and more expensive than the specialist ones. I wouldn't bother tbh.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 14, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You're thinking of Deliverance.



Not the best choice of name tbh, it makes me think of unsavoury bizness in the Louisiana swamps more than a nice night in


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 14, 2014)

You miss a treat if you get your Bravi Ragazzi pizzas delivered, anyway. It's a great café and the action packed pizza rolling, topping and cooking in the wood fired oven is a lively sideshow. Very friendly staff. But it will be packed with a queue out of the door at peak time Fri and Sat eves.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The pulled pork bun is incredible but you have to find room for wings and ribs too.



My brother claimed it was the best pulled pork burger he'd ever eaten. He mentioned that after he'd scoffed it though so I didn't get an opportunity to confirm. Desperate to try it though


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> My brother claimed it was the best pulled pork burger he'd ever eaten. He mentioned that after he'd scoffed it though so I didn't get an opportunity to confirm. Desperate to try it though



One of the meals of my life


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 14, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> You miss a treat if you get your Bravi Ragazzi pizzas delivered, anyway. It's a great café and the action packed pizza rolling, topping and cooking in the wood fired oven is a lively sideshow. Very friendly staff. But it will be packed with a queue out of the door at peak time Fri and Sat eves.



come friendly bombs


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> You miss a treat if you get your Bravi Ragazzi pizzas delivered, anyway. It's a great café and the action packed pizza rolling, topping and cooking in the wood fired oven is a lively sideshow. Very friendly staff. But it will be packed with a queue out of the door at peak time Fri and Sat eves.



Nice young guys - straight from Naples. For Sopranos fans, one is called Corrado!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 14, 2014)

too much pork can cause heartburn.......


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 14, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> that stuff about passport or driver's license is nuts for a start. I would NEVER take my passport out for a night's drinking, and not everyone has a DL. what are they supposed to do?



Will never go Queens Head again after seeing the photos of that disgraceful event. 



Crispy said:


> So if you don't drive (highly likely in London) and haven't been abroad, you can't come in?



Yes, I've never driven and won't take my passport out for a drunk night out either. Can older people even get the prove your age ID thingies? I'm obviously old enough to be a gran.   Horrified that its happening in pubs - I got asked for ID at Effra Social early one friday evening, but they let me in anyway.  Odd that pubs are even more authoritarian than our police in this regard.  Is this even legal?

Is this just a way of keeping me and other old farts out of trendy bars?   probably couldn't afford to go to them anyway...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 14, 2014)

Do they scan your id and keep it on file too?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 14, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do they scan your id and keep it on file too?


Is that legal either - in line with data protection act?  Hate the idea of the boozer having as much info on me as UK border controls!


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is that legal either - in line with data protection act?  Hate the idea of the boozer having as much info on me as UK border controls!



I think there was a thread about this.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do they scan your id and keep it on file too?


Your details are stored on the system, So if you get barred in a pub in say Brixton then all other bars/pubs will be aware of this. I think it's one company that runs and operates the whole thing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 15, 2014)

Winot said:


> I think there was a thread about this.


Found this from 2009 is this what you mean? sorry its a bit long to read all of it

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/why-we-must-now-fight-id-cards.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it's only a breach of the data protection act if they use the data for something other than it was originally intended. So if you hand over your passport to prove your ID, that's fine. If they then share/sell (intentionally or otherwise) that data, it's a breach. It's probably not a breach with regard to SarfLondoner's point about being barred, which is presumably how the Police can share data between forces.

But if there's a thread on here about it as Winot says, then I'm sure you'll get the right info in there (and probably a lot of wildly inaccurate Orwellian rants)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Your details are stored on the system, So if you get barred in a pub in say Brixton then all other bars/pubs will be aware of this. I think it's one company that runs and operates the whole thing.


Big brother really is watching. 

I really object to the whole idea of this  (- and I've never even been banned) Why is sharing info about who has been barred not a breach? Getting thrown out of a local is hardly a court hearing with any legal backing is it?
Who regulates how the bars use, store or share our personal info? I'd be really surprised if its regulated at all.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 15, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Big brother really is watching.
> 
> I really object to the whole idea of this  (- and I've never even been banned) Why is sharing info about who has been barred not a breach? Getting thrown out of a local is hardly a court hearing with any legal backing is it?
> Who regulates how the bars use, store or share our personal info? I'd be really surprised if its regulated at all.



I only have a grasp of the Act so I could be wrong, but in essence companies can collect any data on any person so long as they willingly give it and understand what you intend to use it for. There is nothing illegal in that. A breach of the Act is when you use the data for something other than which you originally collected it.

So a company could collect your name, address and date of birth for purpose "A" then realise if they give that data to Company "B" who will use it in a different way, you will receive a gazillion pounds a year for the rest of your life. That, though great for you, is a breach of data protection because you never consented to your info being used in that way.

So I assume, again not an expert, that as you willingly hand over your passport you are consenting to them using it for purposes X, Y and Z. Although, I would have though they would need to spell that out in terms and conditions, but then as I said, not an expert.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2014)

Depends what they tell you when you hand it over. If they say it's just to check your age, then they shouldn't share it with other establishments. If it's true that that is what happens then it should be made clear at the point of requesting ID.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 15, 2014)

There might be Police approved agreement which allows them to share without expressly stating? Anyway, fine with it happening. Although, it would be annoying if you got banned from a load of pubs for a silly mistake in one


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 15, 2014)

If anyone feels like it there is a bouncy castle in the back room of the Canterbury at the moment.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> If anyone feels like it there is a bouncy castle in the back room of the Canterbury at the moment.



*gets coat*


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 15, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> I've only ordered from them once. After nearly 2 hours our pizzas finally turned up - cold



This doesn't surprise me, it gets pretty busy in there, and now news is out how good it is hopefully there will be no compromise on quality.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2014)

poptyping said:


> *gets coat*


*takes boots off*


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> If anyone feels like it there is a bouncy castle in the back room of the Canterbury at the moment.



argh.. wish I'd read this a couple of hours ago!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> *takes boots off*


*puts stilettos on*


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> *puts stilettos on*



Spoil sport


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> *puts stilettos on*


*Leaves pub feeling deflated*


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2014)

I popped into the new Beehive Place pop-up/temporary bar/restaurant last night for a press launch.

It was good to see the space being used again although things had changed around a bit since the Brixtonian days.

Cocktails aren't really my thing, but the one I was presented with tasted nice and certainly appeared to have a lot of work involved in its creation. Cocktails were priced at £7.  I also had a Brockwell IPA by Canopy Beer Co which was OK but not something I'd tarry on for too long.

I didn't have any food but fellow diners said it was good. The B Buzz food critic was there so he'll be posting up a proper review.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2014)

editor said:


> I popped into the new Beehive Place pop-up/temporary bar/restaurant last night for a press launch.
> 
> It was good to see the space being used again although things had changed around a bit since the Brixtonian days.
> 
> ...


Any hats? On a scale of 1-10 how calibrated was the vibe?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Any hats? On a scale of 1-10 how calibrated was the vibe?


I don't think I spotted a single hat which was, of course, very disappointing. The Vibe seemed to be calibrated to "very laid back" although I was assured that a "DJ" was going to be playing through a "sound system" later on, so perhaps that may have attracted a flotilla of jauntily-angled hat wearers to the bar later.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't think I spotted a single hat which was, of course, very disappointing. The Vibe seemed to be calibrated to "very laid back" although I was assured that a "DJ" was going to be playing through a "sound system" later on, so perhaps that may have attracted a flotilla of jauntily-angled hat wearers to the bar later.


Any idea what type of music was lined up?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> *puts stilettos on*



That's an image I can't remove from my mind.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2014)

boohoo said:


> That's an image I can't remove from my mind.


Why the sad face


----------



## boohoo (Nov 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why the sad face


How about this - that's an image I can't remove from my mind.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Any idea what type of music was lined up?


I don't think it was going to be banging techno. I think it might have been a  DJ playing something south American but I could be wrong. I don't stay long as I had to play at the Albert. The bar shuts at 1am and I don't think they're going for the clubbing crowd anyway.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Depends what they tell you when you hand it over. If they say it's just to check your age, then they shouldn't share it with other establishments. If it's true that that is what happens then it should be made clear at the point of requesting ID.



I'm so obviously everyones grandmother, why ask me for ID at all?  Why does a local bar need to identify me more than the state or police?   So far it's only a few bars around here,but  why is this creeping contravention of our civil liberties being allowed to happen? I'm sure the state used to know who I was, not so sure they care so much anymore, so why do the pubs? 

I remember walking down back alleys to knock on closed doors to have a man interogate me through a grille before allowing me a hidden gay club.  Its seems so blissfully welcoming and anonomous now.	I just want to go go out and get pissed now and then, occasionally with youngish people in fashional bars - is this ID stuff a ageism thing?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

It's not agesim be reassured


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 16, 2014)

poptyping said:


> It's not agesim be reassured



Just 'Big Brother' then?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just 'Big Brother' then?



Exactly. Still  shit  tho


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2014)

We were in Mama Lans last night - more incredible food. Cold chicken noodles, cold tofu noodles with sides of beef dumplings and pork dumplings. 

I was expecting noodle soup and was disappointed when the noodles came. Until I tasted them. Seriously good.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> We were in Mama Lans last night - more incredible food. Cold chicken noodles, cold tofu noodles with sides of beef dumplings and pork dumplings.
> 
> I was expecting noodle soup and was disappointed when the noodles came. Until I tasted them. Seriously good.



I fucking love mama lan. The chicken wings are bloody fit.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

friendofdorothy I was pissed last night. I think what I was trying to say is that for some places it's part of their licencing conditions to scan ID.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 16, 2014)

poptyping said:


> friendofdorothy I was pissed last night. I think what I was trying to say is that for some places it's part of their licencing conditions to scan ID.


Glad you weren't sober after midnight on a Saturday. I certainly wasn't!   

Thank heavens this ID thing hasn't got as far as my local yet. I was discussing it with the other old soaks in there last night and everyone was rather horrified that bars scan your ID. We wouldn't trust most of the bar managers we know not to abuse / sell the info.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 17, 2014)

Good to see the scaffold down from around Morleys


----------



## WaiGong (Nov 17, 2014)

Interesting article in the Graun about the effect of stricter licensing.

http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/nov/09/council-regulations-nightlife-uk-vibe-bar


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 17, 2014)

On a partly unrelated note The Buffalo Bar's also being closed as it's new owners want it to be something else (most likely a Scream pub).


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't think I've seen a Scream pub since the 90s!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> Don't think I've seen a Scream pub since the 90s!



christ, i remember them.  sticky.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 17, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> On a partly unrelated note The Buffalo Bar's also being closed as it's new owners want it to be something else (most likely a Scream pub).



how can it be a pub?  most of the building already is a pub, the bar itself is all underground except for a small office aboveground.  no natural light gets in.  the only thing it's really any good for is a gig venue / club, or storage.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2014)

Good to see a certain urbanite getting their face in this 
Local indie band Childhood serve up their guide to the Brixton music scene


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Good to see a certain urbanite getting their face in this
> Local indie band Childhood serve up their guide to the Brixton music scene


Tommy Cooper posts here?!


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's a review of the new bar/restaurant that's opened up: Beehive Place Kitchen and Bar pops up in central Brixton – review







I had this cocktail which included egg white and earl grey tea around the edge (no, the glass hadn't been picked up from a dirty floor!). I'm really no cocktail expert but it tasted OK to me. I was a bit disappointed with this beer though: 






Had a kind of strange fruity but bitter taste.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a review of the new bar/restaurant that's opened up: Beehive Place Kitchen and Bar pops up in central Brixton – review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seem to recall there was a dance floor and DJ console in the original Brixtonian Havana Club. Has that gone? Certainly not visible in the photos.

Your comment about the beer - haven't tried it (yet) but going by the description on the Canopy Beer Co website it is an American-style IPA with American hops and also wheat as well as barley. Sounds like a toned-down version of "Punk IPA" as favoured by the Albert.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2014)

The Canopy brewery is two arches down from us at Makerspace  Nice people. I like the Brockwell IPA, personally. Interesting flavour.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I seem to recall there was a dance floor and DJ console in the original Brixtonian Havana Club. Has that gone? Certainly not visible in the photos.


It looked very different indeed and it was hard to place the old venue. Apparently, the property is owned by the bank who have left it empty for years on end. An architect;s firm is supposedly moving in next year on a short lease.


CH1 said:


> Your comment about the beer - haven't tried it (yet) but going by the description on the Canopy Beer Co website it is an American-style IPA with American hops and also wheat as well as barley. Sounds like a toned-down version of "Punk IPA" as favoured by the Albert.


Although I loathe the sexist owners, Punk IPA is a lovely beer. I didn't like the Brockwell one at all.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 18, 2014)

Not heard much about this Canopy Beer guys, seeing as they are local and do an IPA I shall give them a test run.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 18, 2014)

Also will have to give the BeeHive Place a run before it turns into some offices. :-(


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Not heard much about this Canopy Beer guys, seeing as they are local and do an IPA I shall give them a test run.


I'll certainly try some more of their beers if I get chance!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2014)

They've literally only just got started (I was there the other day and there's empty vats awaiting a brew) so their other beers are going to be available as and when. Although I think they're all pretty hoppy beers, going by their website.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> They've literally only just got started (I was there the other day and there's empty vats awaiting a brew) so their other beers are going to be available as and when. Although I think they're all pretty hoppy beers, going by their website.


I generally like hoppy beers so hopefully I'll find a winner!


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> They've literally only just got started (I was there the other day and there's empty vats awaiting a brew) so their other beers are going to be available as and when. Although I think they're all pretty hoppy beers, going by their website.



Stelle and Matt are lovely! Still need to go and badger them for some bottles.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

There was an amazing fundraising party put on at the Dogstar on Saturday night. 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...-fundraiser-party-at-brixtons-dogstar-photos/


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2014)

Hats.


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2014)

They are trying very hard, aren't they.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Hats.


Fundraising for Amnesty hats.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a review of the new bar/restaurant that's opened up: Beehive Place Kitchen and Bar pops up in central Brixton – review
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an IPA, which means that the defining characteristic aside from the light colour is that it will be *heavily* hopped. The fruitiness as well as the bitterness will be down to which hop varieties the brewer has used, and the hopping method(s).


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.lbc.co.uk/huge-queues-at-brixton-tube-set-to-continue-100596


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> http://www.lbc.co.uk/huge-queues-at-brixton-tube-set-to-continue-100596



Not surprised.  Went to get a tube just before 8pm as I was off to a gig, and we were held behind the barriers as they had to have them all as exit to let everyone out who was coming into Brixton.  Nuts!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2014)

What about using the overground?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just catching up with Monday's Dispatches (How the Rich get Richer) - and noticed a rear view of Southwyck House as Fraser Nelson chatted to Karl Lokko strolling along Clarewood Walk. (20 minutes in http://www.channel4.com/programmes/dispatches/on-demand/59588-004)


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> What about using the overground?


On pay as you go, I think an overland combined with tube is more expensive than tube on its own. Obviously ok for travelcard.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> On pay as you go, I think an overland combined with tube is more expensive than tube on its own. Obviously ok for travelcard.



Yes though I do imagine most regular user of public transport would have travelcards. The overground tends to empty at Brixton and so you get a seat on your 7 minute journey to Victoria.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 19, 2014)

Problem is, then you have to get onto a tube at Victoria and then they're all packed solid.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 19, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Problem is, then you have to get onto a tube at Victoria and then they're all packed solid.


Yer - It's fine if you work in Victoria or can get a bus to somewhere close by otherwise it is a pain.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Yes though I do imagine most regular user of public transport would have travelcards. The overground tends to empty at Brixton and so you get a seat on your 7 minute journey to Victoria.


Before our office moved more centrally, it used to be next to Victoria station & I was able to avoid the hellish scrum that is the Victoria line at rush hour, opting for the comparative luxury of the overground instead. The journey home was the best of all - no rammed escalators to contend with, no suffocating crush to get through ticket barriers, just get on the train, get a seat, wait a few mins, get off at the first stop & walk calmly out of the nearly empty station, sanity intact. 

Now our office has moved & I have to get the viccy line & northern line and I once again feel like brutally killing everyone in the face twice a day...


----------



## boohoo (Nov 19, 2014)

EastEnder  -I believe it was me that made the suggestion that you should catch the overground.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2014)

I often tell people they should consider the overground. It might have been me. You don't have a monopoly on this boohoo


----------



## boohoo (Nov 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I often tell people they should consider the overground. It might have been me. You don't have a monopoly on this boohoo


Ah but I remember the real life conversation I had with Eastender so I have the monopoly on supplying transport advice to Eastender.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Smick said:


> On pay as you go, I think an overland combined with tube is more expensive than tube on its own. Obviously ok for travelcard.


If you could walk onward from Victoria then it's cheaper by train (£2 off-peak £2.50 peak) on Oyster PAYG


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Yes though I do imagine most regular user of public transport would have travelcards. The overground tends to empty at Brixton and so you get a seat on your 7 minute journey to Victoria.


Surely many of the people getting off at Brixton are hoping to avoid the crush at Victoria when changing to the tube? If so the trains will not be emptying at Brixton SR until the escalator at Brixton tube station is sorted out.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 19, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Surely many of the people getting off at Brixton are hoping to avoid the crush at Victoria when changing to the tube? If so the trains will not be emptying at Brixton SR until the escalator at Brixton tube station is sorted out.



Lots of people block out the overground as a good way to get into Victoria thinking it will take a lot longer.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 19, 2014)

When are TFL / London Underground going to alleviate the transport chaos in Brixton by extending the Victoria line up the A23? The flood of thousands of people coming in everyday from all directions to the tube  is as bad as I can ever remember.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> When are TFL / London Underground going to alleviate the transport chaos in Brixton by extending the Victoria line up the A23? The flood of thousands of people coming in everyday from all directions to the tube  is as bad as I can ever remember.


You would think it's a no-brainer, wouldn't you? A few stations running up to, say, Norbury, would make things soooo much better for everyone in the area.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> When are TFL / London Underground going to alleviate the transport chaos in Brixton by extending the Victoria line up the A23? The flood of thousands of people coming in everyday from all directions to the tube  is as bad as I can ever remember.


Because it would make the Victoria line itself even busier, and it's already creaking at the seams. Although lots of people down the A23 take the bus into Brixton to get the tube, there are plenty who don't. If the tube went to Streatham, then more of them would switch to the tube and it would get busier. Rock and a hard place.

It's the Charing Cross branch of the Northern line that should have come down the A23. That's a whole tube line's worth of capacity that currently terminates at Kennington. But no, they're fucking up a huge opportunity to improve South Lonodn by swerving it off to serve the new developments at Battersea and Nine Elms. Arseholes.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2014)

Going to be even less fun when, within next six years, London's population hits 9m.  Thirteen years ago, it was 7m.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 19, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> When are TFL / London Underground going to alleviate the transport chaos in Brixton by extending the Victoria line up the A23? The flood of thousands of people coming in everyday from all directions to the tube  is as bad as I can ever remember.


A much simpler, cheaper & more effective solution would be to strictly restrict access to the station to Brixton residents only. And in order to keep out the nu-Brixton hipsters access could be further restricted to only those who've lived in Brixton for at least the last 3 years. Clearly there would also need to be some sort of "visitors permit" scheme, similar to that used for parking permits, whereby outsiders would be granted temporary access so long as they had the appropriate permit & could prove they were visiting a bona fide resident.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2014)

Brixton east. Reopen Brixton east.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Brixton east. Reopen Brixton east.


Although - given how things are changing with our 'co-op' council - a reopened Brixton East would add pressure on to the nearby social housing - and wouldn't a nice bit of redevelopment with some investment 'partners' be just _perfect_!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, that would apply to any transport improvement anywhere in London wouldn't it?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Although - given how things are changing with our 'co-op' council - a reopened Brixton East would add pressure on to the nearby social housing - and wouldn't a nice bit of redevelopment with some investment 'partners' be just _perfect_!


There is already some redevelopment pending - former old persons accommodation (Barrington Lodge) to be demolished and replaced with an 8 storey 104 flat scheme http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=N1KBX5BO67000


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

CH1 said:


> There is already some redevelopment pending - former old persons accommodation (Barrington Lodge) to be demolished and replaced with an 8 storey 104 flat scheme http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=N1KBX5BO67000


Social housing free, no doubt.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Well, that would apply to any transport improvement anywhere in London wouldn't it?


I think it's fair to say that Brixton - or rather the character of Brixton -  is currently under more pressure than most.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Social housing free, no doubt.


21 affordable out of 104. So 20% "affordable" whatever that means.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

CH1 said:


> 21 affordable out of 104. So 20% "affordable" whatever that means.


It generally means fuck all to people who really need affordable housing.


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting lightweight piece about attempts to understand the characteristics shared by gentrifying areas featuring Brixton prominently http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...rification-evolution-cities-brixton-battersea


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> Interesting lightweight piece about attempts to understand the characteristics shared by gentrifying areas featuring Brixton prominently http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...rification-evolution-cities-brixton-battersea


You've made my day. An article ruminating on the views of Lewis Mumford.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> Interesting lightweight piece about attempts to understand the characteristics shared by gentrifying areas featuring Brixton prominently http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...rification-evolution-cities-brixton-battersea



So gentrification is about 'betweenness centrality' rather than conspiracy!


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sure there has been loads of conversation but I've missed it.... Future Brixton. Got a newspaper-y thing through the letterbox today, with lots of funky drawings. And a response card! Some I knew about- the town hall- but the 'landmark' high rise planned for Central Brixton was new to me


----------



## Rushy (Nov 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm sure there has been loads of conversation but I've missed it.... Future Brixton. Got a newspaper-y thing through the letterbox today, with lots of funky drawings. And a response card! Some I knew about- the town hall- but the 'landmark' high rise planned for Central Brixton was new to me


On Brixton Hill? Thought that had been canned. I've not received a jot of information about it and I'm 100m away.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

this is the Brixton Central page


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> On Brixton Hill? Thought that had been canned. I've not received a jot of information about it and I'm 100m away.


You've got two to choose from in 14 or 15 storey flavours:: 
Lambeth Council confirm 14 storey tower for Your New Town Hall as Olive Morris House and Fridge Bar set for demolition
Brixton Central Masterplan looks to extend Brixton Village and build a 15 storey residential block


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

editor said:


> You've got two to choose from in 14 or 15 storey flavours::
> Lambeth Council confirm 14 storey tower for Your New Town Hall as Olive Morris House and Fridge Bar set for demolition
> Brixton Central Masterplan looks to extend Brixton Village and build a 15 storey residential block


that sketch up there ^ is of 18 storeys (stories?)


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2014)

My masterplan - delivered today - says they cut the tower back, in response to complaints.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> My masterplan - delivered today - says they cut the tower back, in response to compaints.


you have a master plan?!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> that sketch up there ^ is of 18 storeys (stories?)


Higher! Higher!


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Higher! Higher!


its a landmark.  be careful, you might encourage them….


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm sure there has been loads of conversation but I've missed it.... Future Brixton. Got a newspaper-y thing through the letterbox today, with lots of funky drawings. And a response card! Some I knew about- the town hall- but the 'landmark' high rise planned for Central Brixton was new to me



Thread on Brixton Central here. With recent comments on the proposals.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> Interesting lightweight piece about attempts to understand the characteristics shared by gentrifying areas featuring Brixton prominently http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...rification-evolution-cities-brixton-battersea



Having a quick look at the actual academic paper rather than the journalists take on I noticed this:




> -We must however highlight again that the small size of the sampled data makes any conclusion tentative and subject to subsequent verification. In this sense, this paper should be considered an attempt to advanced statistical rigour into the field of urban morphology, i.e. a contribution the development of “a new science of cities” (Batty, 2013).



Porta and his colleagues do not appear to be saying that geography is only element that propels gentrification. What they are saying is that the traditional urban layout of London is adaptable to change in a way that the modernist tower blocks of post war London are not. 

Arguable considering some tower blocks - Trellick tower for example is sought after now. The Barbican complex has withstood the test of time as well.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Thread on Brixton Central here. With recent comments on the proposals.


Ta. Sorry for spamming the main thread ;-)


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> Interesting lightweight piece about attempts to understand the characteristics shared by gentrifying areas featuring Brixton prominently http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...rification-evolution-cities-brixton-battersea



Cressingham Gardens estate fits in with Portas argument:



> All of the five districts in the study have major roads with high betweenness centrality along their borders, but not through their centres. These roads provide good connections to the rest of the city without disrupting the neighbourhood. Smaller “local main” streets penetrate the district, providing easy access, but not noise or danger. “It’s this balance between calmness and urban buzz within easy reach that is one of the conditions for gentrification,” says Porta.



Probably one of the reasons why its under threat. Its presently occupied by Council tenants. 

Porta ideas are not really that relevant to gentrification. They are about what is good urban design. Places that people like living in. There is no reason why this cannot be done with social housing.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm glad I got to bottom of this. Mystery solved concering the Raised Ironworks on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2014)

You never saw that sign before? The very first time I saw it I also wondered what it was, but the road had already been excavated and the manholes were visibly sticking up, so the penny dropped right away. It doesn't make much sense if the roadworks haven't started yet though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 20, 2014)

There is congestion on the southbound Brixton Road stretching back to Max Roach Park
mostly because of a refrigerated vehicle in the bus lane outside William Hill
it seems to be delivering literally a truckload of what looks like grapefruit to the Plan B nightclub............


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2014)

Enjoyed this last night: Bad Behaviour 2014 opening night, Brixton East, Brixton – photos

I like the way they encourage local artists to get involved and their shows are always down to earth. 
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/bad-behaviour-2014-opening-night-brixton-east-brixton-photos/


----------



## Rushy (Nov 20, 2014)

I spy Tony Beaver potato man's work. (He spend a number of years painting nothing but potatoes). I have a portrait by him.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I spy Tony Beaver potato man's work. (He spend a number of years painting nothing but potatoes). I have a portrait by him.


I liked his work very much indeed.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2014)

We had a splendid time in the Joiner's Arms last night - what a fucking lovely pub that is. There was an excellent pub quiz on (even though we didn't take part, it still felt inclusive and not annoying, like some can be), and the staff were really friendly. Great to see such an unfussy, unpretentious pub doing well.

After that we strolled up to the Sun and that was pretty damn good too. Both pubs had some interesting guest real ales on (my pint at the Sun was a Brains Merlin's Oak for £3.70). No thunderingly loud music at either so great for a mid week drink.


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2014)

editor said:


> the staff were really friendly.


Before or after you took the time to get to know them?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I spy Tony Beaver potato man's work. (He spend a number of years painting nothing but potatoes). I have a portrait by him.


I want that Tommy Cooper painting.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 20, 2014)

editor said:


> We had a splendid time in the Joiner's Arms last night - what a fucking lovely pub that is. There was an excellent pub quiz on (even though we didn't take part, it still felt inclusive and not annoying, like some can be), and the staff were really friendly. Great to see such an unfussy, unpretentious pub doing well.


Where is it?


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Where is it?


Joiners Arms? Just off the Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's a review from 2013:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...iners-arms-in-camberwell-35-denmark-hill-se5/


----------



## Rushy (Nov 20, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I want that Tommy Cooper painting.


He did a whole series of them. They are all supposed to be of the moment Tommy Cooper realises for himself that he’s just died (for anyone who doesn’t know, he dropped dead on stage and people thought it was part of his usual chaotic show). Tony exhibited the whole series in a blacked out shed at the end of his garden, with each painting lit by a single very low wattage bulb and very eerie whale type music in the background. Sounds a bit weird but it was great. My own painting is of Charles Hawtry. All the time Tony was wandering about wearing a huge wooden cross necklace!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> Interesting lightweight piece about attempts to understand the characteristics shared by gentrifying areas featuring Brixton prominently http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...rification-evolution-cities-brixton-battersea



The "evolutionary" argument is one that has been made before, but IMO isn't quite accurate - it elides the fact that while expansion is "evolutionary", gentrification is a cyclical rather than an evolutionary process, at least in any European or North American city more than a century or so old. It's about colonisation of the space of one class by another class.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 20, 2014)

Cyclical evolution exists. Evolution isn't from point A to point B, it's a continuous process depending on the environmental drivers, which can cause it to be cyclical.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The "evolutionary" argument is one that has been made before, but IMO isn't quite accurate - it elides the fact that while expansion is "evolutionary", gentrification is a cyclical rather than an evolutionary process, at least in any European or North American city more than a century or so old. It's about colonisation of the space of one class by another class.


The last paragraph states  "The new findings could have predicted that fate. By the same token, they might indicate where gentrification will happen next. Porta is wary of forecasting that without proper research, but he says that Lower Tooting is one area with all the right features, and looks set to become the new Balham, just as Balham was the new Clapham."

I think this is stating the obvious and not forecasting, Clapham is overpriced and on the tube network, So people who can't afford Clapham end up in Balham. Balham house prices soar and the people who now can't afford Balham end up in Tooting and on it goes. I don't agree with "all the right features" spiel,  More like "It's on the northern line and unless you have 400,000-500,000 k to live in sw4 or sw2 or sw9 you will end up here.The same applies for the east end and north London.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I spy Tony Beaver potato man's work. (He spend a number of years painting nothing but potatoes). I have a portrait by him.


 I read that to mean he painted you as a potato...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 20, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> http://www.lbc.co.uk/huge-queues-at-brixton-tube-set-to-continue-100596


Tube stuff even seems to have a knock on effect on all the buses too. I've been late to work everyday this week so far.  I'm going to have to leave even earlier.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 20, 2014)

Rushy sporting ironic tache and retro Dexys beanie


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 20, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Tube stuff even seems to have a knock on effect on all the buses too. I've been late to work everyday this week so far.  I'm going to have to leave even earlier.



Probably a few more cars on the road due to the crap weather,Plus what seems to be endless amounts of roadworks and lane closures don't help either! Fuck it anyway, tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 20, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Rushy sporting ironic tache and retro Dexys beanie


That made me laugh so much!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 20, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I read that to mean he painted you as a potato...


I might need to talk to him about a commission.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Nov 21, 2014)

Interesting analysis of the East/South hipster divide on the BBC this week:


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2014)

19 pages on 21st of the month, coming into the traditionally slack weekend period. Not looking good people, not looking good at all. 

So, like gentrification. It's good right?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> <snip> So, like gentrification. It's good right?


No.

In these days of equality, diversity, and disability awareness, what do you suggest for Lambeth council's listening difficulties?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 21, 2014)

Lambeth Labour will be panicking today after the tweet firing. Lots of new social media guidance is no doubt currently being written.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Lambeth Labour will be panicking today after the tweet firing. <snip>


The what?  Who?


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2014)

Someone up  north hanging a flag or two on their house.

The MP/Councillor/whatever is a twat.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 21, 2014)

Shadow Minister posts twitter picture during bye election giving the Tories a 'at least we're not as f#cked as you' response to the election loss spin


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> Someone up  north hanging a flag or two on their house.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 21, 2014)

Request please.

Does anyone have yesterday's edition of the South London Press (Thursday the 20th of November) that I can have or you can scan and send to me? I was told by my boy's school that he has his photo in it. I tried stopping at a bunch of newsagents this morning, but they had already sent off unsold copies.

Thanks!



Edited for clarity


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

It was blooming quiet last night around central Brixton. Coldharbour Lane was exceedingly low on vibrancy and the Dogstar was empty.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2014)

editor said:


> It was blooming quiet last night around central Brixton. Coldharbour Lane was exceedingly low on vibrancy and the Dogstar was empty.


Thursday is the new Monday.  Or something.  It was the same last week.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Request please.
> 
> Does anyone have yesterday's edition of the South London Press (Thursday the 20th of November) that I can have or you can scan and send to me? I was told by my boy's school that he has his photo in it.<snip>


Huh?  It only comes out on Tuesday and Friday.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 21, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Huh?  It only comes out on Tuesday and Friday.



Ahh ok, then it must be Tuesday's edition. All I know is that my boy's teacher told me that she saw my boy's photo in the latest edition, which I assumed was yesterday's.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Thursday is the new Monday.  Or something.  It was the same last week.


I know Christmas is looming but it does seem to have suddenly emptied of late.

Perhaps Brixton's mid-week allure for boozed-up visitors is fading?

#crossesfingers


----------



## se5 (Nov 21, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Ahh ok, then it must be Tuesday's edition. All I know is that my boy's teacher told me that she saw my boy's photo in the latest edition, which I assumed was yesterday's.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!



I can confirm there were a load of school photos in Tuesday's edition - it should be in the library or your newsagent may have copies still hanging around the shop


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> There is congestion on the southbound Brixton Road stretching back to Max Roach Park
> mostly because of a refrigerated vehicle in the bus lane outside William Hill
> it seems to be delivering literally a truckload of what looks like grapefruit to the Plan B nightclub............


......well it wasn't grapefruit it was pomelo


and apparently there is a skip full of them causing a bit of a fall out between Plan B and Blue Star House
https://mobile.twitter.com/BlueStarHouse


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I know Christmas is looming but it does seem to have suddenly emptied of late.
> 
> Perhaps Brixton's mid-week allure for boozed-up visitors is fading?
> 
> #crossesfingers



Black Friday shopping week starts Monday - so effectively it's moved Christmas shopping skintness to this month, next month and January.....


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

I hate this fucking 'Black Friday' American-imported bollocks.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I hate this fucking 'Black Friday' American-imported bollocks.


Don't forget Father's Day, Trick & Treat.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Don't forget Father's Day, Trick & Treat.


Hipsters


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2014)

299 old timer said:


>


Ok, Kent. Three flags.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 21, 2014)

The village has been utterly dead all week, too, footfall had dived. Make of that what you will.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 21, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The village has been utterly dead all week, too, footfall had dived. Make of that what you will.



Had lunch there today. Reasonably quiet


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2014)

I ate in the Colombian place on Monday and it was full as usual. 


And as fantastic as always.  I love that place.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> I ate in the Colombian place on Monday and it was full as usual.
> 
> 
> And as fantastic as always.  I love that place.



There are two. Which?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Ahh ok, then it must be Tuesday's edition. All I know is that my boy's teacher told me that she saw my boy's photo in the latest edition, which I assumed was yesterday's.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!



I think you can pick up old copies from the SLP offices in Streatham.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I think you can pick up old copies from the SLP offices in Streatham.


Worth a try, anyway.  Some local papers also sell prints of pictures (like the school ones) if you ask.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Shadow Minister posts twitter picture during bye election giving the Tories a 'at least we're not as f#cked as you' response to the election loss spin



The MP is one of the better Labour party MPs. See here for her biography.

What is interesting about this is that she put up the photo with no comment. Its other people who read into it what it meant.



> Thornberry, who joined the Labour Party aged 17 – “it wasn’t fair that things had been so hard”, she once said of her upbringing – became involved with equality, anti-racism campaigners and trade unions and went on to become a human rights barrister



I do sometimes work with "white van men". From my experience they are a mixed bunch. Last week the one I worked with was going on about how bankers had destroyed the economy and got away with. The rest of the working clsss is being screwed by them ( and he used the term working class to describe himself). None of this prompted by me. I have worked with him a few times and he is decent bloke. A lot of people are really struggling and frustrated. He thought the Labour party was no different to the Tories. There is a whole lot of people who feel no one in power sticks up for them.


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> What is interesting about this is that she put up the photo with no comment. Its other people who read into it what it .


The tweet they showed on the news had a comment.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> The tweet they showed on the news had a comment.


What, something other than the 'image from Rochester' seen in the screen grab posted above?


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't see how anything positive can be meant by that comment in conjunction with the picture, tbh.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh, I agree. But I'm sure there must be previous instances of politicians/ celebrities posting an image of an eyebrow-raising nature and getting away with it because no incriminating comment was made.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 21, 2014)

Rum bar planned for opposite The Albert in old Brixton Cycles shop.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> I can't see how anything positive can be meant by that comment in conjunction with the picture, tbh.



And why is that the case? Its just a photo of flags outside a house. 

Its what people read into it that makes it an issue.


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2014)

It's the implied tone.


----------



## Winot (Nov 21, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> And why is that the case? Its just a photo of flags outside a house.
> 
> Its what people read into it that makes it an issue.



There's been a lively debate on the Strutt & Parker thread in "London" about semiotics. 

It was pretty clear what she meant. She might think that (and as a paid up member of the metropolitan liberal elite I have some sympathy), but as an MP she's not allowed to say so.


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> There are two. Which?


El Rancho.

What's the other one?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> There's been a lively debate on the Strutt & Parker thread in "London" about semiotics.
> 
> It was pretty clear what she meant. She might think that (and as a paid up member of the metropolitan liberal elite I have some sympathy), but as an MP she's not allowed to say so.



I am not a part of the "metropolitian liberal elite" nor are the people I mix with most of the time. 

I think that MPs should be able to speak there mind. 

What I find scary about the bye election was that she lost her job for a photo and Reckless got in despite making comments about repatriation of Poles. The Tory candidate was little better.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Rum bar planned for opposite The Albert in old Brixton Cycles shop.


Have you got any more info on this, please?


----------



## oryx (Nov 21, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I am not a part of the "metropolitian liberal elite" nor are the people I mix with most of the time.
> 
> I think that MPs should be able to speak there mind.
> 
> What I find scary about the bye election was that she lost her job for a photo and Reckless got in despite making comments about repatriation of Poles. The Tory candidate was little better.



I know what you mean. In terms of snobbery, being out of touch etc. the discourse promoted by the Tories and the red tops around benefit claimants, immigrants and so on makes Thornberry's rather ill-considered tweet pale into insignificance. <goes off to watch UKIP thread appreciating this isn't only a Brixton issue>


----------



## colacubes (Nov 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> There's been a lively debate on the Strutt & Parker thread in "London" about semiotics.
> 
> It was pretty clear what she meant. She might think that (and as a paid up member of the metropolitan liberal elite I have some sympathy), but as an MP she's not allowed to say so.





Gramsci said:


> I am not a part of the "metropolitian liberal elite" nor are the people I mix with most of the time.
> 
> I think that MPs should be able to speak there mind.
> 
> What I find scary about the bye election was that she lost her job for a photo and Reckless got in despite making comments about repatriation of Poles. The Tory candidate was little better.



You're quite right Gramsci that MPs should be able to speak their mind, but it's the visual version of the Gillian Duffy 'bigoted woman' stuff tbf in her case due to the slightly sneering tone, and bearing in mind she's an MP for Islington, a very multi cultural area very different to Rochester.  I grew up in an area where people would find her post offensive and where flying the flag is not unusual, and people who visit from London assume that people who display the St George's cross are racist.  They might be in some cases, but it's a sweeping generalisation and not true in all by any stretch of the imagination.  We live in a slightly different bubble in London and it's good to occasionally remind ourselves that people out of London think differently.  It's statistically the case that people in the least multi cultural areas are the most scared of immigration.  Difference can be scary as can change (see posts in this very forum re hipsters/luxury flats/gentrification etc).  I'm not saying it's right, but we shouldn't make sweeping generalisations about people who vote UKIP, or who decide to display flags on their dwellings.  Would we accuse people in Stockwell who fly the Portuguese and Brazilian flag of racism or is it just national pride?  Flying the flag is not something I'd do but equally I would say that it's probably an over reaction to sack her imho.



editor said:


> Have you got any more info on this, please?



Licensing app is here but no real clues

http://lambeth.gov.uk/business-serv...licence-comments/current-licence-applications


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 21, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I think that MPs should be able to speak there mind.


I agree, but on a high profile campaign, where it was clear tory's were throwing cabinet members around to drum up votes that 1 tweet with no context could be manipulated as 'Islington Champagne Socialist'. 

Kippers despite their age have used soc media to create noise way beyond their proportional % of votes, as the shallow medium matches their campaign messaging and policies.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Licensing app is here but no real clues
> 
> http://lambeth.gov.uk/business-serv...licence-comments/current-licence-applications


Just had a rummage. Bond Street registered office. Will dig more later.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Rum bar planned for opposite The Albert in old Brixton Cycles shop.


Two (slighty tangential) comments:
1. Lexadon have owned the Angel Pub for 3 or more years, but seem unable to get it going again. Does this Rum Bar application in a Lexadon newbuild illustrate the hyper fashionability of Coldharbour Lane in the vicinity of the Albert and the Market or what?

2.  In the licensing application you posted, what on earth is the alcohol licensing application for a fish shop at 16 Granville Arcade all about?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> You're quite right Gramsci that MPs should be able to speak their mind, but it's the visual version of the Gillian Duffy 'bigoted woman' stuff tbf in her case due to the slightly sneering tone, and bearing in mind she's an MP for Islington, a very multi cultural area very different to Rochester.  I grew up in an area where people would find her post offensive and where flying the flag is not unusual, and people who visit from London assume that people who display the St George's cross are racist.  They might be in some cases, but it's a sweeping generalisation and not true in all by any stretch of the imagination.  We live in a slightly different bubble in London and it's good to occasionally remind ourselves that people out of London think differently.  It's statistically the case that people in the least multi cultural areas are the most scared of immigration.  Difference can be scary as can change (see posts in this very forum re hipsters/luxury flats/gentrification etc).  I'm not saying it's right, but we shouldn't make sweeping generalisations about people who vote UKIP, or who decide to display flags on their dwellings.  Would we accuse people in Stockwell who fly the Portuguese and Brazilian flag of racism or is it just national pride?  Flying the flag is not something I'd do but equally I would say that it's probably an over reaction to sack her imho.



I know what you mean. But I think things have moved on since the Duffy case. In the bye election thread taffboy gwyrdd sums up my disquiet:



> If she'd have said she didn't want to live next door to Romanians it would probably be "Oh, how brave and plain speaking". Overt racism being not such a big deal as it used to be, back in the bad days when the PC left ran everything, before the earthquake.



UKIP have successfully changed the terms of the debate about immigration/ national identity. Reckless got away with some appalling comments. I have East European friends. Can you imagine what its like for them to see a shit like Reckless getting elected? Its clear what he meant. People still voted for him. The other two main parties are not standing up to UKIP. Its UKIP who are now setting the terms of the debate.

Opposing gentrification is not the same as opposing immigration. In actual fact gentrification pushes recent immigrants out and will lead to a more mono cultural London. Accepting difference is one thing being priced out of an area is a different matter.

The last Olympics and last World Cup seemed to bring in a more progressive nationalism. This has imo evaporated into resentment against immigrants.

London is not just one bubble. Parts of London have voted far right at times. I have met some anti immigrant Londoners. Nor is London a bubble in the sense that its out of touch with the rest of the country. I now regard myself as a Londoner. imo to be a Londoner is the future. Its a successful social experiment in how people from all backgrounds can live together. Its had its ups and downs. Also a lot of disputes. But it works. It should be celebrated not dismissed as living in a bubble.

In last world cup around Brixton I saw lots of different flags including Englands. That was fine. In some parts of London I go to that was not the case.

I grew up outside London. I know full well what its like in other parts of the country. Not something I want to go back to. Friend has just had to do that due to family illness. Down in my part of Devon she told me its now UKIP territory. Her mothers nice neighbour distributes leaflets for them. Does not surprise me. Growing up in Devon probably means I understand what underlies UKIP thinking.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> 2.  In the licensing application you posted, what on earth is the alcohol licensing application for a fish shop at 16 Granville Arcade all about?



I did not dare mention it here but saw in SLP or Brixton Blog that the fish shop wants to open late to sell oyster and champagne or something similar.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I agree, but on a high profile campaign, where it was clear tory's were throwing cabinet members around to drum up votes that 1 tweet with no context could be manipulated as 'Islington Champagne Socialist'.
> 
> Kippers despite their age have used soc media to create noise way beyond their proportional % of votes, as the shallow medium matches their campaign messaging and policies.



Ur right. I am not a heavy duty politico but was surprised that a seasoned political operator like her did not see that the pic might be a problem. Twitter plus smart phones make it to easy to put stuff on internet without thinking.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2014)

it was a sneering tweet by Thornberry.

But what's worse, as a social housing campaigner, was that she has two buy-to-lets


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Winot said:


> It was pretty clear what she meant. She might think that (and as a paid up member of the metropolitan liberal elite I have some sympathy), but as an MP she's not allowed to say so.


I don't think it was clear what she meant at all - and that is the problem.
People who display Cross of St George flags could be football supporters, devotees of the last night of the Proms or rank BNP supporters. Who could possibly say in any particular case, without further background information.

Naturally they will ALL claim to be "working class" football supporters and thus Emily Thornberry was onto a loser straight away. She projected HER prejudices onto Mr White Van man (or rather his house and flags), and now everyone in Britain is projecting their prejudices on the posh-sounding Ms Thornberry.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 22, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I know what you mean. But I think things have moved on since the Duffy case. In the bye election thread taffboy gwyrdd sums up my disquiet:
> 
> 
> 
> UKIP have successfully changed the terms of the debate about immigration/ national identity. Reckless got away with some appalling comments. I have East European friends. Can you imagine what its like for them to see a shit like Reckless getting elected? Its clear what he meant. People still voted for him. The other two main parties are not standing up to UKIP. Its UKIP who are now setting the terms of the debate.


I don't think it's that simple. I was party  to a massive rant the other day about Poles coming over here and manipulating the system to get benefits. The ranter - someone I work closely with -  was upset about that he'd been working his arse off for 15yrs to build a business, never having taken benefits,  and now he found increasing numbers of Eastern European  job applicants wanted to keep their hours under a certain level so as not to affect benefits. He was irate that people are playing a game and that his taxes were subsidising such behaviour and something needed to be done about it. He is Polish himself.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I don't think it's that simple. I was party  to a massive rant the other day about Poles coming over here and manipulating the system to get benefits. The ranter - someone I work closely with -  was upset about that he'd been working his arse off for 15yrs to build a business, never having taken benefits,  and now he found increasing numbers of Eastern European  job applicants wanted to keep their hours under a certain level so as not to affect benefits. He was irate that people are playing a game and that his taxes were subsidising such behaviour and something needed to be done about it. He is Polish himself.


Are you saying that Zero Hours Contracts in combination with Income Support is the new Speenhamland system of the Elizabethan Poor Law - and moreover it might have pan-European application?

I think we need thorough information. There could be a postgraduate dissertation in there somewhere.


----------



## oryx (Nov 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> He was irate that people are playing a game



Define 'playing a game'.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I don't think it's that simple. I was party  to a massive rant the other day about Poles coming over here and manipulating the system to get benefits. The ranter - someone I work closely with -  was upset about that he'd been working his arse off for 15yrs to build a business, never having taken benefits,  and now he found increasing numbers of Eastern European  job applicants wanted to keep their hours under a certain level so as not to affect benefits. He was irate that people are playing a game and that his taxes were subsidising such behaviour and something needed to be done about it. He is Polish himself.



If one works max 16 hours you can claim benefits. That goes for people born here not just Poles.
As CH1 points out the argument about benefits has been going on since Elizabethan times.

And I have heard Black British people complain about Poles coming here undercutting existing peoples wages. So I know its not simple. There are issues about pressure on housing and services. This is not caused by immigration its really caused by the unequal society we live in.

After seeing a large influx of East Europeans come here when they joined EU I think they were used to keep wages down. Business was quite happy to do that. The Labour party at that time wanted "flexible" European labour market that was business friendly.

The real problem is business. Business wants cheap labour with the least rights. Zero hours contracts sums up the problem. Banging on about immigration is a distraction from the real issue.

And to be frank I am not that bothered about a lot of things. Had a Polish friend who became a single parent. Her "useless"( her word) boyfriend liked Tyskie to much. She stayed here as benefits are better here than Poland.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Are you saying that Zero Hours Contracts in combination with Income Support is the new Speenhamland system of the Elizabethan Poor Law - and moreover it might have pan-European application?
> 
> I think we need thorough information. There could be a postgraduate dissertation in there somewhere.



The Poor law was paid for by the poor rate on property. The modernising capitalist farmer of Marx time realised if they demolished the farm workers cottages they would not have to pay the poor rate. So farm workers ended up living in overcrowded hovels in villages off the farmers land. Then had to walk miles to work. The joys of capitalism. 

Also some farmers realised that they could pay their farm workers little as it would be topped up by Poor law.


----------



## oryx (Nov 22, 2014)

Also, a Polish person going on about other Polish people 'playing' the benefits system does not make it any better - just as bad as an English born person going on about the same - no difference.


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I don't think it was clear what she meant at all - and that is the problem.
> People who display Cross of St George flags could be football supporters, devotees of the last night of the Proms or rank BNP supporters. Who could possibly say in any particular case, without further background information.
> 
> Naturally they will ALL claim to be "working class" football supporters and thus Emily Thornberry was onto a loser straight away. She projected HER prejudices onto Mr White Van man (or rather his house and flags), and now everyone in Britain is projecting their prejudices on the posh-sounding Ms Thornberry.



I doubt that "White Van Dan" is a devotee of the last night of the Proms, but perhaps that's my prejudice. 

Anyway, I take your point, and I think we're agreed that her tweet was a mistake.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2014)

Nipped into the Satay Bar for a couple last night. £3.50 for a pint of Red Stripe in the happy hour!! I think he said it was something like £4.75 outside of the happy hour. It doesn't seem that long ago that it was 2 for 1!


----------



## madolesance (Nov 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Have you got any more info on this, please?



No.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 22, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I did not dare mention it here but saw in SLP or Brixton Blog that the fish shop wants to open late to sell oyster and champagne or something similar.


post #5 on this very thread


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I did not dare mention it here but saw in SLP or Brixton Blog that the fish shop wants to open late to sell oyster and champagne or something similar.





cuppa tee said:


> post #5 on this very thread


They are already selling the oysters, in the evenings and on Sunday's, but they want to be able to offer wine as well. I've tried some and they are OK, if you like oysters.


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2014)

Winot said:


> I doubt that "White Van Dan" is a devotee of the last night of the Proms, but perhaps that's my prejudice.



Hmmm...


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2014)

He's right though, public transport is too expensive.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Winot said:


> Hmmm...
> View attachment 64038


That's a daily editorial from City-AM surely?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyone like a jumble sale / christmas fayre? theres one going on this afternoon at St Peters Resience (for the elderly, to raise funds for the home) 2a Meadow rd, SW8 1QB, near Oval/Vauxhall. They are selling new donated stuff, xmas decorations, perfumes, homemade cake, home made craft stuff, as well as tombola, lucky dip etc and jumble. Also serving tea hotdogs cake etc. Father xmas will make an early appearance too.  Starts at 12 til 4pm.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Just had a rummage. Bond Street registered office. Will dig more later.



Could be this lot- http://therumkitchen.com

Looks like an expensive nightmare of a place.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> He's right though, public transport is too expensive.


......and the buses don't run on time


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Could be this lot- http://therumkitchen.com
> 
> Looks like an expensive nightmare of a place.


Yep, that's them, I reckon. 

Branches in Notting Hill, Carnaby Street and now Brixton.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2014)

Winot said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 64038


Well there's a surprise...

Can we ask her to take her job back?


----------



## lefteri (Nov 22, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Rum bar planned for opposite The Albert in old Brixton Cycles shop.



Will they call it bar rum bar?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 22, 2014)

Winot said:


> I doubt that "White Van Dan" is a devotee of the last night of the Proms, but perhaps that's my prejudice.


He'd  be far too busy selling "coke" to posh kids while there parents are at the Albert Hall.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> Well there's a surprise...
> 
> Can we ask her to take her job back?


I can't see how this changes anything, tbh.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah well, only because she's a politician. I suspect millions of people who go past such houses would harbour similar thoughts about the political leanings of the occupants, and in the overwhelming majority cases they'd have guessed right as well. Few people will fail to raise an eyebrow at a house clad in St George's Cross flags outside a major football tournament.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not really sure that kind of behaviour can become acceptable after the event. That's what I'm getting at.

Surely it's either out of order, or not.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2014)

Winot said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 64038



So Thornberry will be getting her job back.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> So Thornberry will be getting her job back.


Why? She was still completely out of order.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Why? She was still completely out of order.


Why? She was in an area where there is a resurgence of increasingly passionate and angry nationalism and tweeted a picture of a house which would seem to illustrate that. 

People are now projecting at her left right and centre. 

(Also, while I'm at it, there is so much wrong with this story I don't know where to start- who the hell flies three flags that cover the whole of the front of their house? I don't really get the flying the flag thing anyway, but there are loads round my parents' and the Northerner's parents' house and, y'know, whatever. But flying one flag makes a point. But the time you've plastered your whole house in flags you're either batshit or a bellend, really. And wtf is with Milliband's the milksop feeling 'proud' when he sees a white van? Does he own one? Did he design it? Does he build them? No? So he is either an idiot who doesn't understand the word proud, or a conniving political shit-weasel who is patronising the working class voter to whom he is trying to appeal. Also, this has made him angrier than anything else? Really? Has he been asleep for the last couple of years? Or is he actually only made angry by things he thinks affect his political chances, not by real suffering and injustice throughout the country and wider world? We're back to political shit-weasel again.)


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2014)

<<ahem>> rant over.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Rushy (Nov 23, 2014)

Manter said:


> Why? She was in an area where there is a resurgence of increasingly passionate and angry nationalism and tweeted a picture of a house which would seem to illustrate that.
> 
> People are now projecting at her left right and centre.
> 
> (Also, while I'm at it, there is so much wrong with this story I don't know where to start- who the hell flies three flags that cover the whole of the front of their house? I don't really get the flying the flag thing anyway, but there are loads round my parents' and the Northerner's parents' house and, y'know, whatever. But flying one flag makes a point. But the time you've plastered your whole house in flags you're either batshit or a bellend, really. And wtf is with Milliband's the milksop feeling 'proud' when he sees a white van? Does he own one? Did he design it? Does he build them? No? So he is either an idiot who doesn't understand the word proud, or a conniving political shit-weasel who is patronising the working class voter to whom he is trying to appeal. Also, this has made him angrier than anything else? Really? Has he been asleep for the last couple of years? Or is he actually only made angry by things he thinks affect his political chances, not by real suffering and injustice throughout the country and wider world? We're back to political shit-weasel again.)


I thoroughly enjoyed reading that. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2014)

Just got in from my night out. Blimey, it's wet out there!


----------



## Winot (Nov 23, 2014)

Agree with all of that Manter. Still a political error for her to have tweeted.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 23, 2014)

This is nonsense, I was out of action all day yesterday with the doom hangover, yet today it rains. 'Allow it, God.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

Winot said:


> a political error for her to have tweeted.


And this Is the point.

Publicly sneering at the way someone poorer than you decides to inoffensively decorate their own house is pretty unacceptable. To apply your own prejudices to a whole town/region off the back of that is also wrong.


----------



## T & P (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> And this Is the point.
> 
> Publicly sneering at the way someone poorer than you decides to inoffensively decorate their own house is pretty unacceptable. To apply your own prejudices to a whole town/region off the back of that is also wrong.


Fuck it, Tory cunts and their supporters and newspaper and radio pundits have been at it all their lives (see endless references to miners, Northern towns, Guardian readers, even people wearing fucking sandals) and nobody ever gets reprimanded, let alone lose their jobs, as a result of their stereotyping. Big fucking deal.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyway, back to Brixton, the most hated place in London, in 1971 anyway:


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

T & P said:


> Fuck it, Tory cunts and their supporters and newspaper and radio pundits have been at it all their lives (see endless references to miners, Northern towns, Guardian readers, even people wearing fucking sandals) and nobody ever gets reprimanded, let alone lose their jobs, as a result of their stereotyping. Big fucking deal.


The way Labour have dealt with it is more Thick of It than Armando could ever write.

All I said is that she shouldn't be reinstated.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> The way Labour have dealt with it is more Thick of It than Armando could ever write.
> 
> All I said is that she shouldn't be reinstated.



Of course, she's out only until May.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> <snip>Publicly sneering at the way someone poorer than you decides to inoffensively decorate their own house is pretty unacceptable.<snip>>


Is it okay for me to sneer at the offensive choices of people who have no less money than me, then?


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Is it okay for me to sneer at the offensive choices of people who have no less money than me, then?


I hereby give you permission to do what you like, Greebo.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2014)

Brixton on radio now



> Hardeep Singh Kohli meets the woman who broke-up a notorious South London gang through the power of faith, food and motherly love. In 2006 Pastor Mimi Asher discovered that her 13 year-old-son Michael had joined Brixton's "Organised Crime" gang. Violence was spiralling out-of-control on her estate, a crime-ridden no-go area nicknamed "Baghdad" and she feared a bleak outcome for her son. The journey that followed is an extraordinary story and it's a one Hardeep unravels as he arrives in Brixton to cook Punjabi goat curry for Pastor Mimi, her son Michael Adusei and former gang leader Karl Lokko.


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep, that's them, I reckon.
> 
> Branches in Notting Hill, Carnaby Street and now Brixton.



bummer... been to carnaby, average joint.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 23, 2014)

editor said:


> This is happening tomorrow:
> African and Caribbean War Memorial to be unveiled in Brixton’s Windrush Square on 11th November



Please see:


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> And this Is the point.
> 
> Publicly sneering at the way someone poorer than you decides to inoffensively decorate their own house is pretty unacceptable. To apply your own prejudices to a whole town/region off the back of that is also wrong.



Inoffensively?



> “I will continue to fly the flags – I don’t care who it pisses off. I know there is a lot of ethnic minorities that don’t like it.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2014)

Sigh.

I don't agree with the stuff he said in the Sun either but whatever happens after the event doesn't make the politician's behaviour acceptable in the first place.


----------



## se5 (Nov 24, 2014)

I see that there are plans to change the Stockwell junction area with the current one way system replaced with a crossroads:







Initial impression is that it looks good and will make cycling from Brixton up Stockwell Road to South Lambeth or Clapham Roads much easier. LCC seem to like it too - http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2014/11/tfl-propose-space-for-cycling-in.html


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2014)

It's really good to see TfL actively redesigning road junctions to make things better for pedestrians, cyclists and people that actually live in the places, rather than everything being based around the convenience of road traffic. A similar change (on a larger scale) is proposed for Elephant.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks really good. This "Better Junctions" programme is going to make a huge difference to the quality of the built environment


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 24, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see that there are plans to change the Stockwell junction area with the current one way system replaced with a crossroads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooo I like the look of that. Its a nice little garden there - but its horrible to sit surrounded by traffic. I hate crossing the roads around there now.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2014)

That's three posts in a row being positive about a proposed change to the status quo in the Brixton area - has this ever happened before?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> That's three posts in a row being positive about a proposed change to the status quo in the Brixton area - has this ever happened before?


Proof indeed that many people here are fair minded and give praise when it's due.

I think it's an excellent proposal.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 24, 2014)

An update on the Coors Ice Bar planned for Windrush Sq. It's up in front of Licensing on 2 December.

The application asks for a period of 12 - 18 December, midday to 11pm. Maximum of 150 people inside at any given time. Booze no stronger than 4.2%, £5 a pint. One hour, and then you're moved on.

Planning permission is referenced in the internal Lambeth emails, but I can't find any conclusive clarification if this will be required.

A refrigerated lorry will be parked outside Saulton Road from 10am - 8pm. There is some concern that this may break parking restrictions.

Windrush Square is "vibrant and buzzing" apparently.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> An update on the Coors Ice Bar planned for Windrush Sq. It's up in front of Licensing on 2 December.
> 
> The application asks for a period of 12 - 18 December, midday to 11pm. Maximum of 150 people inside at any given time. Booze no stronger than 4.2%, £5 a pint. One hour, and then you're moved on.
> 
> ...


I really hope we don't get this corporate piece of shit infesting Windrush Square over Christmas.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2014)

Sadly I cant't see the application being rejected. Clearly it's the kind of thing Lambeth Council approves of and sees as an "opportunity".

Try applying for a community-run, not-for-profit bar and see what happens though


----------



## Rushy (Nov 24, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> An update on the Coors Ice Bar planned for Windrush Sq. It's up in front of Licensing on 2 December.
> 
> The application asks for a period of 12 - 18 December, midday to 11pm. Maximum of 150 people inside at any given time. Booze no stronger than 4.2%, £5 a pint. One hour, and then you're moved on.
> 
> ...


It will actually occupy the space for  13 days. 5 days build 5 days event 3 days take down.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It will actually occupy the space for  13 days. 5 days build 5 days event 3 days take down.



Were it Belgian beer, I'd be all for it.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm curious to understand how the relationship between Lambeth Council and Coors Brewing Company was developed. It doesn't seem particularly appropriate.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 25, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> I'm curious to understand how the relationship between Lambeth Council and Coors Brewing Company was developed. <snip>


So am I.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 25, 2014)

Is there one, or do they have a snappy new Events Manager and new income targets to achieve?


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 25, 2014)

Christmas tree was being put up this morning opposite the tube/outside Morleys. No idea of what sort of adornment they're going to string up on it yet.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 25, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Christmas tree was being put up this morning opposite the tube/outside Morleys. No idea of what sort of adornment they're going to string up on it yet.


Vibrant baubles & edgy tinsel.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 25, 2014)

This is urgent - potentially a matter of life and death if anyone using this messageboard has information that may help:

Urgent - Elder Mersadis Lallite, 76, goes missing en route from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill (click for more)


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

GarveyLives said:


> This is urgent - potentially a matter of life and death if anyone using this messageboard has information that may help:
> 
> Urgent - Elder Mersadis Lallite, 76, goes missing en route from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill (click for more)


Tweeted to our 13k followers.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

The Rum Kitchen have put in for their license - open till 2am, Thurs-Sat.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/rum-kitchen-coming-to-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dexter Dalwood won a Turner Prize nomination in 2010 for his paintings which blend contemporary pop culture and art-historical allusions.
(see page 28 of City-Am yesterday)

As a response to last month's "Thread of Thugs" Dexter-post here is some art I noticed because of a curious co-incidental neo-malapropism. 
 

My contribution to making November's thread the "Thread of Dilettantes"


----------



## boohoo (Nov 25, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see that there are plans to change the Stockwell junction area with the current one way system replaced with a crossroads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a lot I like about it apart from the shrubbery obscuring the mural. The council recently spent money to re-do the gardens with new planting (again designed to cover parts of the mural whilst paying to get the mural repaired. )

There's a fair amount of street drinkers and those who haven't been to bed yet who use that spot. People use it to dump old food, puke and shit. The planting can provide cover for people's rubbish.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 25, 2014)

GarveyLives said:


> This is urgent - potentially a matter of life and death if anyone using this messageboard has information that may help:
> 
> Urgent - Elder Mersadis Lallite, 76, goes missing en route from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill (click for more)


I have put this out across our Elders networks through Stockwell Good Neighbours.

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 25, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see that there are plans to change the Stockwell junction area with the current one way system replaced with a crossroads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks much better for pedestrians needing to cross from the S Bound buses to go to the banks on that little stretch of shops.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2014)

Is "Elders" what people say now?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Christmas tree was being put up this morning opposite the tube/outside Morleys. No idea of what sort of adornment they're going to string up on it yet.


Same as every year I'd  imagine. A ring of galvanised steel crowd  barriers carefully arranged to look like there has recently been a spate of festive disorder.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Is "Elders" what people say now?


Gee whizz, you betcha!


----------



## Twattor (Nov 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Same as every year I'd  imagine. A ring of galvanised steel crowd  barriers carefully arranged to look like there has recently been a spate of festive disorder.



but will they be charging to look at it?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I really hope we don't get this corporate piece of shit infesting Windrush Square over Christmas.


Given the outrage on here it is worth pointing out that that only 5 objections were received, including one from the Brixton Society.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Given the outrage on here it is worth pointing out that that only 5 objections were received, including one from the Brixton Society.


That's hardly any arbiter of how much or little people want to see this thing, because that makes the assumption that (1) people have heard about it in the first place (has it been advertised widely do you think?), (b) they know how and where to object and (c) they think objecting will make the slightest tot of difference.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 25, 2014)

Little group (mebbe half a dozen plus a megaphone) protesting the verdict of the Ferguson killing outside the tube station.

They're not giving out flyers, just voicing their protest.  It's cold and it's wet out there, so they're being proper heroes.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 25, 2014)

.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

Brixton tube suspended at the moment


----------



## se5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Same as every year I'd  imagine. A ring of galvanised steel crowd  barriers carefully arranged to look like there has recently been a spate of festive disorder.



Thats to retain the urban  edgy vibrance for which Brixton is known


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Little group (mebbe half a dozen plus a megaphone) protesting the verdict of the Ferguson killing outside the tube station.
> 
> They're not giving out flyers, just voicing their protest.  It's cold and it's wet out there, so they're being proper heroes.



Full grand jury papers posted online. Looks like hard going.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Brixton tube suspended at the moment



Victoria Line: No service Victoria to Brixton while we help a person on the train at Stockwell. GOOD SERVICE on the rest of th line. London Buses, Southeastern, South West trains accepting valid London Underground tickets via any reasonable route.

From Tfl


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Given the outrage on here it is worth pointing out that that only 5 objections were received, including one from the Brixton Society.


I've applied to get in. Me and my marker pen.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've applied to get in. Me and my marker pen.


 
it's an ice building innit, use one of these when tagging.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2014)

Or an icepick.


----------



## se5 (Nov 25, 2014)

or if everyone casually threw some salt around...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 25, 2014)

Yellow ice


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2014)

Who else has applied?  We could get a crew together.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 25, 2014)

This is completely unrelated to the conversation that's taking place on this page.

Can anyone recommend a place that offers cupping therapy? All I want is that it's done safely, in a clean place, and at an affordable price. Appreciate it.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Who else has applied?  We could get a crew together.



Me.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like theres a big advert going up in front of the Woolworths/ H+M building.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Looks like theres a big advert going up in front of the Woolworths/ H+M building.


That'll go nicely with the fucking huge iPhone advert above Iceland.


----------



## simonSW2 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm trying to make a witty observational connection between the councils petty efforts to stop local shops selling single cans of beer to people and banning drinking in public squares, while also taking money off Multinational companies to sell beers to people in public squares.

I can't quite put a worthwhile quip together, so I'll just call them twats.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> I'm trying to make a witty observational connection between the councils petty efforts to stop local shops selling single cans of beer to people and banning drinking in public squares, while also taking money off Multinational companies to sell beers to people in public squares.
> 
> I can't quite put a worthwhile quip together, so I'll just call them twats.


I'll try and string together something along those lines if the corporate bar gets the go ahead.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> I'm trying to make a witty observational connection between the councils petty efforts to stop local shops selling single cans of beer to people and banning drinking in public squares, while also taking money off Multinational companies to sell beers to people in public squares.
> 
> I can't quite put a worthwhile quip together, so I'll just call them twats.



Please drink responsibly,that makes sense,but banning a small business from selling one can and allowing big corporate business(sainsbury and tesco) selling you a minimum of 4 cans don't.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2014)

little_legs said:


> Can anyone recommend a place that offers cupping therapy? All I want is that it's done safely, in a clean place, and at an affordable price. Appreciate it.



Cupping therapy is a load of old tosh and doesn't do anything except give you a minor bruise. Spend your money on a proper massage instead.


----------



## Smick (Nov 25, 2014)

little_legs said:


> This is completely unrelated to the conversation that's taking place on this page.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place that offers cupping therapy? All I want is that it's done safely, in a clean place, and at an affordable price. Appreciate it.


Is that something to do with the balls?


----------



## little_legs (Nov 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Cupping therapy is a load of old tosh and doesn't do anything except give you a minor bruise. Spend your money on a proper massage instead.



I had it a couple of times back home when I had colds for several weeks, and it helped a lot. The blue spots that it leaves are not really bruises, for me anyway, i.e. they did not hurt like bruises do.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2014)

little_legs said:


> I had it a couple of times back home when I had colds for several weeks, and it helped a lot.



How do you know?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> I'm trying to make a witty observational connection between the councils petty efforts to stop local shops selling single cans of beer to people and banning drinking in public squares, while also taking money off Multinational companies to sell beers to people in public squares.
> 
> I can't quite put a worthwhile quip together, so I'll just call them twats.


It will be interesting to see how Lambeth deal with this,,http://lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1817.pdf. A 24 hour alcohol license, I would be surprised if it happens.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2014)

Landlord of scandalously vacant plot in Josephine Avenue has pretended to start work to hold on to his planning consent, which was a day from expiry, and stave off compulsory purchase.

He's scraped a hole, and deposited 100 bricks but clearly intends doing no more.

Is there any way this can be challenged?


----------



## se5 (Nov 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It will be interesting to see how Lambeth deal with this,,http://lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1817.pdf. A 24 hour alcohol license, I would be surprised if it happens.



Arent most of the Sainsburys/Tesco/ Co-op locals and various other off licences and supermarkets across the borough licensed for 24 hours alcohol sales? It doesnt necessarily mean that they are open 24 hours - it just ensures that they are not constrained for alcohol sales when they are open


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

se5 said:


> Arent most of the Sainsburys/Tesco/ Co-op locals and various other off licences and supermarkets across the borough licensed for 24 hours alcohol sales? It doesnt necessarily mean that they are open 24 hours - it just ensures that they are not constrained for alcohol sales when they are open



I'm not sure, but the store that has applied will be open 24 hours. Lambeth are revoking the licenses for certain smaller independent retailers claiming it's anti social,irresponsible  etc etc. Why are they treated differently?


----------



## little_legs (Nov 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> How do you know?


I know because I had colds for weeks and the meds I was prescribed did not work. When they put those things on my back, I felt better. It's like having a hot stone massage but way, way better. Anyway, I just want to know if I can get this done in SW or SE London at a reliable place.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Landlord of scandalously vacant plot in Josephine Avenue has pretended to start work to hold on to his planning consent, which was a day from expiry, and stave off compulsory purchase.
> 
> He's scraped a hole, and deposited 100 bricks but clearly intends doing no more.
> 
> Is there any way this can be challenged?


From what you say it does not sound like they have "materially started" (that's the key term) although it depends on the extent of the hole and relevance to the approved works. Dumping bricks does not count. I materially started a job with a hole once. It was 4m deep and 30m long though and I took out 500tonnes of rock. Council still tried to maintain I had not started.

Take dated photos to show the state of the entire site after expiration of the permission. I supose you could send them to planning saying the permission has lapsed an it would be kept on file. The more usual procedure would be to use it as evidence for enforcement if works start again.

Are you sure you want to put a spanner in the works though? I thought you wanted to see the site developed? I can see some satisfaction in sticking one to him as he has left is neglected for so long but it might mean it stays undeveloped even longer. It certainly wont speed things up!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll try and string together something along those lines if the corporate bar gets the go ahead.


Much better to kick up a stink now.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2014)

little_legs said:


> I know because I had colds for weeks and the meds I was prescribed did not work. When they put those things on my back, I felt better. It's like having a hot stone massage but way, way better. Anyway, I just want to know if I can get this done in SW or SE London at a reliable place.


There are a few places on Streatham High Rd which do private physiotherapy etc, and one of them will probably do cupping - sorry I can't be more precise than that.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Much better to kick up a stink now.


You think anything I write will make the slightest bit of difference to the council's decision? We've already put in two less than flattering reports on Brixton Buzz and I've made my feelings very clear here (and there is no question that these forums are read by various councillors).


----------



## buscador (Nov 26, 2014)

Went for lunch in Kaff today. And very nice it was, too. Pleased that we weren't the only people eating and talking rather than (pretending to be) working on laptops/phones. The piano tuner was just starting whatever clever thing it is that piano tuners do to make pianos sound right. I'm not sure I've ever seen a sighted piano tuner before - not that I've met that many piano tuners, of course.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 26, 2014)

little_legs said:


> I know because I had colds for weeks and the meds I was prescribed did not work. When they put those things on my back, I felt better.


If it's a placebo that works for you, and you enjoy the process then fair enough. But, if you're going to pay someone to do something to you, maybe you should think about getting them to do something that has an actual beneficial effect and which you could also enjoy, like a proper massage, and from which you may also gain the placebo benefit. Plus you'll be giving business to people who've trained with useful skills, instead of to snake oil merchants.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> From what you say it does not sound like they have "materially started" (that's the key term) although it depends on the extent of the hole and relevance to the approved works. Dumping bricks does not count. I materially started a job with a hole once. It was 4m deep and 30m long though and I took out 500tonnes of rock. Council still tried to maintain I had not started.
> 
> Take dated photos to show the state of the entire site after expiration of the permission. I supose you could send them to planning saying the permission has lapsed an it would be kept on file. The more usual procedure would be to use it as evidence for enforcement if works start again.
> 
> Are you sure you want to put a spanner in the works though? I thought you wanted to see the site developed? I can see some satisfaction in sticking one to him as he has left is neglected for so long but it might mean it stays undeveloped even longer. It certainly wont speed things up!



I don't think he will ever start. Thus CPO would be desirable


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> He's scraped a hole, and deposited 100 bricks but clearly intends doing no more.



Use the bricks to fill the hole, earth over, job done


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 26, 2014)

buscador said:


> Went for lunch in Kaff today. And very nice it was, too. Pleased that we weren't the only people eating and talking rather than (pretending to be) working on laptops/phones. The piano tuner was just starting whatever clever thing it is that piano tuners do to make pianos sound right. I'm not sure I've ever seen a sighted piano tuner before - not that I've met that many piano tuners, of course.



Neither have i, Corpus Christi had a piano in each classroom when i went to school there, At the beginning of each term a blind man would come in and tune them up, As kids we were amazed by his talent.


----------



## buscador (Nov 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Neither have i, Corpus Christi had a piano in each classroom when i went to school there, At the beginning of each term a blind man would come in and tune them up, As kids we were amazed by his talent.



I wonder if there was some sort of careers thing at the blind schools to promote piano tuning as a career?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2014)

buscador said:


> I wonder if there was some sort of careers thing at the blind schools to promote piano tuning as a career?


http://www.piano-tuners.org/history/piano-tuner-history.html


> The entire responsibility for the association of piano tuning with the blind in Britain rests squarely with one man.   Thomas Rhodes Armitage, M.D.


An interesting story


----------



## ffsear (Nov 26, 2014)

Negrill don't do BYO anymore.   Shame 

Negril
7 minutes ago* · *
Negril is now fully licensed. We no longer do BYO.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2014)

There's a good quiz night at the Joiners Arms tonight:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/we-like-the-wednesday-quiz-nights-at-the-joiners-arms-camberwell/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2014)

i've always avoided the joiners arms.  i'm not really one of lifes joiners.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/camberwell-chitter-chatter.234926/ surely


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2014)

Crispy said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/camberwell-chitter-chatter.234926/ surely


Thought I'd share it with the Brixton crew who may not know it's a mere stroll along Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 26, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Negrill don't do BYO anymore.   Shame
> 
> Negril
> 7 minutes ago* · *
> Negril is now fully licensed. We no longer do BYO.



I walked past their new restaurant on Brixton Water Lane today (orange something) and noticed the BYO on the Negril menu in the window had been blacked out


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> Or an icepick.



The local Trots might have an objection to that.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 26, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Negrill don't do BYO anymore.   Shame
> 
> Negril
> 7 minutes ago* · *
> Negril is now fully licensed. We no longer do BYO.



I don't think they've been BYO for some long time now......


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Thought I'd share it with the Brixton crew who may not know it's a mere stroll along Coldharbour Lane.


Is the Pool table still there?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is the Pool table still there?


You haven't bothered to look at the link have you?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 26, 2014)

editor said:


> You haven't bothered to look at the link have you?


I didn't get that far down  I stand corrected but wasn't the pool table originally in the front bar? I havn't  been in there for a long time. I used to work for the geezer that owned it back in the 80's,he and his brothers were building contractors as well as publicans.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 27, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I don't think they've been BYO for some long time now......



they were 2 weeks ago when  i last went


----------



## Rushy (Nov 27, 2014)

ffsear said:


> they were 2 weeks ago when  i last went


Sipping from a can of Extra under the table doesn't count.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I didn't get that far down  I stand corrected but wasn't the pool table originally in the front bar? I havn't  been in there for a long time. I used to work for the geezer that owned it back in the 80's,he and his brothers were building contractors as well as publicans.


I think I remember that too. It's a great pub now.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 27, 2014)

> I am writing to let you know that from tomorrow, Friday 28 November *until July*, our improvement work will resume and there will be a reduced escalator service at Brixton Tube station. This is while we carry out planned escalator work as part of our Tube improvements.
> 
> During this time, we expect the station to be very busy, especially during morning peak hours. You may find it easier to use bus routes 2,196 or 333 from Brixton Road towards Stockwell for onward connection to Tube services.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 27, 2014)

Why don't they suggest people head out to the overground like Brixton or Herne Hill or Streatham Hill or Loughborough Junction and get to work via one of those routes.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 27, 2014)

morning peak trains from Loughborough Junction are already completely packed; don't send Brixton people this way


----------



## boohoo (Nov 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> morning peak trains from Loughborough Junction are already completely packed; don't send Brixton people this way


Not my problem - I live in the suburbs


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> morning peak trains from Loughborough Junction are already completely packed; don't send Brixton people this way


Brixton people take priority on all forms of transport. Please remember that in future. Maybe write it on a Post-It note or something.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 27, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Brixton people take priority on all forms of transport. Please remember that in future. Maybe write it on a Post-It note or something.


I believe TfL are issuing badges to that effect.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 27, 2014)

EastEnder have you met teuchter? I have this feeling that you two would get on.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

I think central Coldharbour Lane was the most resolutely homogenised nu-Brixton I've ever seen it tonight. Hordes of selfie-taking people outside the 384  'small plates' cocktail bar  opposite an almost identical set of people toasting the opening of a new branch of the trendy Myla and Davis hair salon. 

Their Herne Hill branch charged £50 for cutting an 11 year old's hair last year.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

£23 to cut a 6 year old's hair. £18 to cut a 2 year old's hair.
Fucking hell. http://mylaanddavis.co.uk/treatments/baby-days/


----------



## Ipso phyto (Nov 28, 2014)

You know its not a rumour...Londons most exciting wild food event of the year has quietly been cooking up a storm  <link removed: ed>

All manner of wild delights for the discerning ethicurian include: wild food cookery demo's with two wild food chefs, and a raw chef, showing us all manner of simple yet tasty things to do with our abundant edible wild plants.
We also have nutritional and paleo-nutritional talks and presentations, where you can explore some science behind ancestral diets.
There are a couple of local food projects coming with info stalls and workshops, while I will be exhibiting my wild food calendar and wild plant photographic displays.
A couple of topical films will also be shown, about botany, ecology and fracking.
We will have wild food tapas available...and all this can be washed down by local Brixton craft beers

Tickets are available on the door for our wild food showcase at Simulacra Studio Barrington road, SW9


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

Ipso phyto said:


> You know its not a rumour...


I can see you're new here, but this kind of spamming is not permitted in the chat forums. You can, however, advertise commercial services in the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2014)

Are you a mumsnet user?!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 28, 2014)

editor said:


> almost identical set of people


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2014)

"Well, they all look the same to me" etc.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


>


Try using words if you're trying to make a point. If you actually have one, of course.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 28, 2014)

Dodgy beards, check shirts, skinny jeans and Grenson shoes.


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2014)

Pesky fashions. Grumble, goan. Etc


----------



## Rushy (Nov 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Try using words if you're trying to make a point. If you actually have one, of course.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

We've got a fantastic new writer on B Buzz: 

Guerilla gardening at the threatened Leigham Court sheltered housing estate in south London
Future Brixton and its failure to address the affordable housing crisis

And this may have interest to local parents: 
English National Opera offers a free music and drama project for 11-17s in Brixton


----------



## Smick (Nov 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> morning peak trains from Loughborough Junction are already completely packed; don't send Brixton people this way


I always thought that more people get off at Loughborough Junction than get on. Hospital staff etc. It's Herne Hill to Loughborough Junction which is seriously uncomfortable. After Elephant and Castle people can breathe again.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> I always thought that more people get off at Loughborough Junction than get on. Hospital staff etc. It's Herne Hill to Loughborough Junction which is seriously uncomfortable. After Elephant and Castle people can breathe again.


On the way home we all breathe a sigh of relief and sit down when the Herne Hill crowds get off


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2014)

Did someone mention the Popes Road Car Park (where Grow is temporarily going to be)? 

There's a planning app for a car park there (dated today) page 31 here Monday to Saturday, 8.30 - 5.30.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Did someone mention the Popes Road Car Park (where Grow is temporarily going to be)?
> 
> There's a planning app for a car park there (dated today) page 31 here Monday to Saturday, 8.30 - 5.30.


That page flicking sound really annoys me!

But thanks for the tip.


----------



## Smick (Nov 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> On the way home we all breathe a sigh of relief and sit down when the Herne Hill crowds get off


I hate it. I hate it so much. I'm not sure I get a seat after HH, but maybe I come home earlier than you.


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2014)

Commute News and General Chat Thread here-  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/fucking-nightmare-of-a-bastard-commute.300923/page-27


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

Your Christmas gift requests solved, eh chaps?







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...-offerings-for-sale-on-atlantic-road-brixton/


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 28, 2014)

I am enjoying this portrait of a dapper gentleman currently adorning the upper floors of the morleys chicken shop just by the crown and anchor on Brixton road.........


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

Someone is looking for their stolen bags:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Someone is looking for their stolen bags:
> 
> View attachment 64305


like clementine they're lost & gone forever


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2014)

My dear brother and his wife have just arrived from Spain for their first ever visit to the UK visit. They like live music. Anything cheap or free in Brixton tonight? Albert?


----------



## ash (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if the 37 bus is still on diversion??? Thanks


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> My dear brother and his wife have just arrived from Spain for their first ever visit to the UK visit. They like live music. Anything cheap or free in Brixton tonight? Albert?


Try this.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/calendar/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 28, 2014)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if the 37 bus is still on diversion??? Thanks


Yes it is and will be for a while yet.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> My dear brother and his wife have just arrived from Spain for their first ever visit to the UK visit. They like live music. Anything cheap or free in Brixton tonight? Albert?


Excellent reggae stuff at the Windmill. £5 in for Oxjam ebola appeal.


----------



## ash (Nov 28, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Yes it is and will be for a while yet.


Bum holes - I thought as much : ( thanks


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> My dear brother and his wife have just arrived from Spain for their first ever visit to the UK visit. They like live music. Anything cheap or free in Brixton tonight? Albert?


Just DJs in the Albert tonight, but it's the cheapest late bar around.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2014)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if the 37 bus is still on diversion??? Thanks





SarfLondoner said:


> Yes it is and will be for a while yet.



Mid-Jan, I think.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Just DJs in the Albert tonight, but it's the cheapest late bar around.


Normal pub prices.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 29, 2014)

Onket said:


> Mid-Jan, I think.


Allegedly.


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Same as every year I'd  imagine. A ring of galvanised steel crowd  barriers carefully arranged to look like there has recently been a spate of festive disorder.



It's looking good.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2014)

Winot said:


> It's looking good.
> 
> View attachment 64342


Burst balloons baubles are on trend, I believe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2014)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if the 37 bus is still on diversion??? Thanks



It is 'til January 2015


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2014)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if the 37 bus is still on diversion??? Thanks



I started a thread, but there was no interest


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2014)

I would have posted on your thread, Minnie_the_Minx, but I've not seen it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2014)

Onket said:


> I would have posted on your thread, Minnie_the_Minx, but I've not seen it.



Well when the 37 is running normally again, you can go and post on it and let me know 

I refuse to go to Clapham Junction again 'til it's fixed 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/london-transport-and-cancellations-diversions.329348/


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 29, 2014)

Where is the best place for coffee in Brixton these days?
I went to my old favourite Federation recently and I found the staff pretty unwelcoming, I ended up leaving in the earlier than I had planned because of it. It used to be welcoming, relaxed and serve really good stuff but it's not quite the same these days, so is there anywhere with a nice atmosphere and good drinks and cakes about?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Where is the best place for coffee in Brixton these days?
> I went to my old favourite Federation recently and I found the staff pretty unwelcoming, I ended up leaving in the earlier than I had planned because of it. It used to be welcoming, relaxed and serve really good stuff but it's not quite the same these days, so is there anywhere with a nice atmosphere and good drinks and cakes about?


It is under new management - I guess that may be responsible for any blip. I wouldn't write it off.
I like the coffee and atmosphere in San Marino.


----------



## Ipso phyto (Nov 29, 2014)

> "editor, post: 13562055, member: 22"]I can see you're new here, but this kind of spamming is not permitted in the chat forums. You can, however, advertise commercial services in the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


Fair enough, will do in future, cheers mate


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It is under new management - I guess that may be responsible for any blip. I wouldn't write it off.
> I like the coffee and atmosphere in San Marino.



I know they lost their bean roasting site last (might be 2) year..... didn't know about management though.

Shame really as although pricey they did use to have beans on par with my weekly Hasbean In My Mug delivery. 

I only have to pick up emergency bags 2-3 times a year and the stuff I got last month was a lot better than what they had once they lost their roasting site. 

Does anybody know which places will do a bag of roasted beans around Brixton?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> I know they lost their bean roasting site last (might be 2) year..... didn't know about management though.
> 
> Shame really as although pricey they did use to have beans on par with my weekly Hasbean In My Mug delivery.
> 
> ...


AC Conental in the arches on Atlantic Road do. I tried theirs and it was OK but so far I have not found any beans which I prefer to Lavazza Rosa


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 29, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It is under new management - I guess that may be responsible for any blip. I wouldn't write it off.
> I like the coffee and atmosphere in San Marino.


So what happened to the Kiwi boys then?
This was not a blip, to be honest, I went in there a few months ago and had the same feeling but this time they were particularly unfriendly so I have written it off now. Which is a shame as I've enjoyed going there since they first opened.

San Marino, yeah, it's not bad but it's not very cosy and the coffee is not all that good imo


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So what happened to the Kiwi boys then?
> This was not a blip, to be honest, I went in there a few months ago and had the same feeling but this time they were particularly unfriendly so I have written it off now. Which is a shame as I've enjoyed going there since they first opened.
> 
> San Marino, yeah, it's not bad but it's not very cosy and the coffee is not all that good imo


It's a great place to watch the world go by. I always have a strong flat white and that works for me.


----------



## Manter (Nov 29, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So what happened to the Kiwi boys then?
> This was not a blip, to be honest, I went in there a few months ago and had the same feeling but this time they were particularly unfriendly so I have written it off now. Which is a shame as I've enjoyed going there since they first opened.
> 
> San Marino, yeah, it's not bad but it's not very cosy and the coffee is not all that good imo


Yeah, I went in there last week and it wasn't a happy, friendly place. Wandered down to Kaff after a 15 minute wait and then a cold, half full cup of coffee


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 29, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yeah, I went in there last week and it wasn't a happy, friendly place. Wandered down to Kaff after a 15 minute wait and then a cold, half full cup of coffee


Well I'm glad it's not just me 
What a shame though. It used to be such a lovely place.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So what happened to the Kiwi boys then?
> This was not a blip, to be honest, I went in there a few months ago and had the same feeling but this time they were particularly unfriendly so I have written it off now. Which is a shame as I've enjoyed going there since they first opened.
> 
> San Marino, yeah, it's not bad but it's not very cosy and the coffee is not all that good imo


Federation used to be my favourite too, but I just don't like it there at all now. Kaff is my first choice now - the coffee isn't exactly mind blowing but the atmosphere (and prices) are the best in town for me.

I'm not that keen on San Marino's coffee or its booming TV.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I think central Coldharbour Lane was the most resolutely homogenised nu-Brixton I've ever seen it tonight. Hordes of selfie-taking people outside the 384  'small plates' cocktail bar  opposite an almost identical set of people toasting the opening of a new branch of the trendy Myla and Davis hair salon.
> 
> Their Herne Hill branch charged £50 for cutting an 11 year old's hair last year.



Went to get my haircut by George ( on CHL opposite Barrier Block) . He told me today he is retiring. He is the longest established small business on the stretch of shops. Sad to see these small business who provide affordable services to people gradually go. Really hope it does not end up as another cocktail bar. Or £50 a time hair cut.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So what happened to the Kiwi boys then?
> This was not a blip, to be honest, I went in there a few months ago and had the same feeling but this time they were particularly unfriendly so I have written it off now. Which is a shame as I've enjoyed going there since they first opened.
> 
> San Marino, yeah, it's not bad but it's not very cosy and the coffee is not all that good imo



I still use the Lounge. As I have done since it first opened further up Atlantic road. Always friendly and they remember you even though I only go there once in a while. 

In West End I use Nude Expresso. Australian outfit who roast there own coffee off Brick lane. It really is very good. But not in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Went to get my haircut by George ( on CHL opposite Barrier Block) . He told me today he is retiring. He is the longest established small business on the stretch of shops. Sad to see these small business who provide affordable services to people gradually go. Really hope it does not end up as another cocktail bar. Or £50 a time hair cut.


That is a shame. Obviously I've had no need of his services (!) but he's been here the whole time I've lived here. And yes, I fear for what will replace it.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I still use the Lounge. As I have done since it first opened further up Atlantic road. Always friendly and they remember you even though I only go there once in a while.
> 
> In West End I use Nude Expresso. Australian outfit who roast there own coffee off Brick lane. It really is very good. But not in Brixton.


They're top people at the Lounge and always quick to support local ventures.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2014)

Talking of old established business gradually going I got a leaflet today for the soon open:

 Fierce Grace
							Hot + Happy Hot Yoga
									  Hot Brixton

Its going to be in one of the units in Brixton Square.

As i was curious google what "Hot Yoga" is. Turns out the founder of Fierce Grace, Michelle Pernetta was a student of the controversial Bikram Choudhury.

From Guardian article linked below:




> Michele Pernetta who runs three Bikram Yoga studios in London says:
> 
> 'Bikram has tailored yoga to the Western market and stripped away the dogma: the bells, incense, props, mantras and hippy beads.'



So gone is any notion that yoga was related to religious practise ( Buddhism). Its exercise suited to the competitive capitalist societies.

According to the Guardian journalist who visited Bikram his form of yoga is:



> Bikram yoga is turbo-charged, egocentric and extreme. It is confrontational and without mercy.



Well Bikram himself is a colourful character. Realised that yoga was a way of parting Westerners from there money and does not mind saying so. He comes across like some guru from the 60s.



> He emerges from his office wearing a black silk suit, crepe silk shirt with pink-edged collar, black tie printed with garish gold diagonals and a feathered fedora. 'I designed it all myself,' he says and gamely climbs onto a pedestal for our photographer. There, he is surrounded by a selection of adoring and scantily clad babes, like a yogic version of Hugh Heffner. 'You are the king!' someone shouts and he grins at the lens; this is an asana (or pose) he appears particularly to enjoy



The Yoga industry is a growing moneyspinner.



> There is a lot of money at stake. In 2004, the Wall Street Journal estimated the yoga industry to be worth $42 billion worldwide. Choudhury is delighted to say that this year yoga is worth $100bn.



Perhaps Michelle is trying to distance herself from the tainted Bikram brand. Her website puts forward a more wholesome look. But Bikram is based in US where money and excess is king.

Her "Manifesto" ( shades of Bikram cult like tendency still here in Fierce Yoga) is full of new age psychobabble: "Live life with Fierce Grace".

Opens Friday 5th December if you fancy a look. Michelle is gracing Brixton with her presence on the 7th


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2014)

Saw interesting photographic exhibition at the Brixton East gallery on Sat. Its on Sunday as well (last day).


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 30, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Talking of old established business gradually going I got a leaflet today for the soon open:
> 
> Fierce Grace
> Hot + Happy Hot Yoga
> ...



Interesting aljazeera documentary on the capitalisation of yoga

http://m.aljazeera.com/story/20141117114315748275


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Where is the best place for coffee in Brixton these days?
> I went to my old favourite Federation recently and I found the staff pretty unwelcoming, I ended up leaving in the earlier than I had planned because of it. It used to be welcoming, relaxed and serve really good stuff but it's not quite the same these days, so is there anywhere with a nice atmosphere and good drinks and cakes about?


Try Parissi on Atlantic Rd. The coffee is very good and I really like the relaxed vibe in there. Nice food too.  And the Greek owner is really friendly (and very good-looking!).

The coffee in both The Lounge and Kaff is rubbish.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2014)

You'll have to be quick (as in it closes at 6.30pm today) but this is well worth a visit (thanks to Gramsci  for the reminder): 











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...ellent-red-desert-chronicles-at-brixton-east/


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2014)

editor said:


> You'll have to be quick (as in it closes at 6.30pm today) but this is well worth a visit (thanks to Gramsci  for the reminder):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was good - and the people manning the desk were very friendly and helpful.

Just wanted to mention for the ambient-minded that there was a sort of installation in the basement of 336 Brixton Road Friday night. Nothing photographable, essentially it was an electronic music concert.
In case anyone wants to try a sample there is a Soundcloud page for one of the composers:
https://soundcloud.com/erik-nystrom
The sounds in the 336 building were quite impressive - they have 8 high quality speakers surrounding the listening area and the sounds moved around.
Sorry I didn't mention is earlier http://block336.com/


----------



## Smick (Nov 30, 2014)

I had my first drink in the Albert tonight. I don't get out that often and had only been in there in the past to use the gents'. I met an old mate from Belfast and we had two in the Effra and then thought of somewhere else so we went to the Albert, given the press it has had on here. I think I picked the wrong night as it was fairly quiet, both in the bar and the garden. But I saw Onket in very large letters on the cistern.


----------



## zenie (Nov 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had my first drink in the Albert tonight. I don't get out that often and had only been in there in the past to use the gents'. I met an old mate from Belfast and we had two in the Effra and then thought of somewhere else so we went to the Albert, given the press it has had on here. I think I picked the wrong night as it was fairly quiet, both in the bar and the garden. But I saw Onket in very large letters on the cistern.


Sunday night in the Albert (and most pubs) tends to be quiet.

Plus The Albert isn't what it used to be


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 30, 2014)

The Albert is always quiet when I go in and there are no Urbs around.
I think it should be compulsory Urb etiquette to tag the toilets though


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2014)

Please note that this thread will be retiring shortly as the December thread shuffles to the front.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 30, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had my first drink in the Albert tonight. I don't get out that often and had only been in there in the past to use the gents'. I met an old mate from Belfast and we had two in the Effra and then thought of somewhere else so we went to the Albert, given the press it has had on here. I think I picked the wrong night as it was fairly quiet, both in the bar and the garden. But I saw Onket in very large letters on the cistern.



You know in Bugsy Malone how they convert the speakeasy? They did that when they saw strangers coming. They'd have converted it back if you gave the signal that you were from here.....


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2014)

The December thread is now open and awaiting visitors: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-december-2014.329680/


----------

